# Eure Desktops



## MoMo (11. September 2002)

Hallo,

ich weiß, dass es das jetzt schon in jedem anderen Board gegeben hat, aber trotzdem interessiert mich, wie die Desktops der tutorials.de-User aussehen ;-)*.

Also fange ich gleich mal an:





Entweder haben das die Moderatoren perfekt abgeblockt, oder es ist wirklich noch keiner drauf gekommen

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. September 2002)

Wie Ihr sehen könnt, habe ich kein Hintergrundbild, aber ständig des Desktop zugemüllt mit Icons und Dateien, von aktuellen , laufenden Projekten, etc.!


----------



## fluid (11. September 2002)

büdde 







eigentlich immer recht aufgeräumt


----------



## MoMo (11. September 2002)

@Webcutdirector: Wie findest du dich denn in der Unordnung zu Recht= Wenigstens deine ganzen Projekte könntest du ja mal in einem Sammelordner "Projekte" ordnen .


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. September 2002)

Tja, da ich zur selben Zeit ständig an 10-15 Projekten arbeite, ist dies kaum realiosierbar.

Auf der Datenplatte ( die gebackupt wird abenmds ) liegen die Projekteordner ( momentan 1,5 GB ). Aber um auf die wichtigsten Datein immer schnellen Zugriff zu haben sin sie auf dem Desktop und abends werden sie per Batch auf die Datenplatte gespiegelt (XCopy).

Zurechtfinden tuhe ich kch, indem in dem offenensichtlichem Chaos in wirklichkeit erin System steckt, da der Desktop "virtuell" in ein Raster aufgeteilt ist. In Koordinate A1 ist Projekt 1, in Koordinate A2 Projekt 1 und so weiter....

Naja und an jedem Ende der Woche wird nochmal endsortiert , dauert ca. 5 Minuten, da ja vorher schon gespieglt wird(Läuft alles per Batch und Scriptdatei).


----------



## JuRrAsStOiL (11. September 2002)

unordnug hoch drei trtotz 1280x1024


----------



## Chris Kurt (12. September 2002)

ordnung³ bei 1400*1050


----------



## sam (12. September 2002)

ordung hoch 3 bei 1280x1024
is aber nicht immer so  




bild klicken zum vergrößern...

infos:
wallpaper: shadownest by http://www.shadowness.com
cursor: cursorxp mit "gear"
windows-skin: seer (modified...der standard hat seine macken)
icons: irgendwas graues von http://www.wincustomize.com


----------



## goela (12. September 2002)

Hab kein Hintergrundbild! Suche immer noch ein tolles! Hab schon mal gesucht aber die meisten sind nur Schrott!!

Hab mal so ein schlichtes gesehen, dass das Apple-Logo zeigt! Hintergrund war geteilt in zwei grauen Flächen! War irgendwo auf einer Homepage von einem Member von Tutorials zu sehen! Weiss leider nicht mehr wer es war! (Wenn Du der jenige bist, den ich meine - Bitte melde Dich  )


----------



## TKOlit (12. September 2002)

und hier ist mein desktop. Dachte schon meiner wäre öfters mal recht unordentlich, aber wenn ich hier so manch anderen sehe... 




Skin heißt aikon xp und gibts genau wie icons und wallpaper beideskmod.


----------



## Dario Linsky (13. September 2002)

zwar nur 1024*768 aber dafür hab ich ja noch sieben in reserve. 
aber kde ist leider etwas anspruchsvoll...


----------



## Vitalis (13. September 2002)

Das ist meiner bei 1280x960:






*edit* okay, kleiner gemacht


----------



## MoMo (13. September 2002)

*Wichtige Durchsage an alle, die zukünftig hier posten möchten: *
@Sam, asphyxia, vitalis: Ist es vielleicht möglich, dass ihr eure Desktopscreenschots auf ein das Forumlayout nicht zerstörendes Maß bringt (so 400 bis 500 Pixel Breite)? Das macht den Thread wesentlich leichter zu lesen und hilft auch, nicht immer die Seitenscollbalken benutzen zu müssen .

Gruß
MoMo


----------



## Helmut Klein (13. September 2002)

Hier mal mein Desktop:






//klick machts groooß (1024*768)


Socke


----------



## Mr.Fies (14. September 2002)

So sieht mein Desktop aus.


PS:
Win98 rules


----------



## dave_ (14. September 2002)

in windous sieht das so aus






nicht so spektakulär..


----------



## riddler2kone (14. September 2002)

Des ist der Desktop meiner mum... Mein PC ist für 3 Tage wegen Reperaturarbeiten weg und solange bekomme ich das Notebook meiner mum


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (14. September 2002)

my one:

desktop: "more fun than tekken" by sevenflow
skin: LightBlue (WindowBlinds)






finished.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. September 2002)

Link


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. September 2002)

linux-rechner #2:





windows-rechner #1:





bei den anderen hab ich nur das langweilige standard-blau von windows 2000 als hintergrund.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. September 2002)

5 Rechner - du hast zu viel Geld!

Ich liebe aufgeräumte Desktops, mein Rechner ist nun gerade frisch formatiert daher ist erst Photoshop installiert. Aber mehr als die 4 wichtigsten Programme kommen mir da nicht drauf.


----------



## moep (15. September 2002)

Meiner,nich schön aber selten


----------



## MoMo (16. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von riddler2kone _
> *Des ist der Desktop meiner mum... Mein PC ist für 3 Tage wegen Reperaturarbeiten weg und solange bekomme ich das Notebook meiner mum  *


Deine Mum sieht aber verdammt gut aus


----------



## derGugi (16. September 2002)

Na dann post ich meinen auch mal:


----------



## cocoon (16. September 2002)

Recht aufgeräumt und ohne viel Schnickschnack () bei 1280x1024. Kann da Bubi nur zustimmen, neben liegengebliebenem Abivorbereitungskram und ein paar gesaugten QT-Filmchen nur die wichtigsten Sachen.


----------



## Christian Fein (17. September 2002)

Auch ich finde Shadowness Backgrounds klasse 

Auf Rechner nr.2 und Notebook sieht das eigentlich absolut genauso aus


----------



## fungo (17. September 2002)

ok, meiner !

less is more....

@ 1600 * 1200


----------



## AvS (17. September 2002)

meiner... [1280*960]


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (17. September 2002)




----------



## Scalé (30. September 2002)




----------



## Jan Seifert (30. September 2002)

.


----------



## Christoph (30. September 2002)

simpel aber nett :=)


----------



## gEr|Steven (30. September 2002)

meiner 
http://st3v3n.de/desktop.jpg


----------



## BubiBohnensack (30. September 2002)

Oh jo, mit WinBlinds habe ich auch mal rumgespielt - aber im Endeffekt flog es wieder runter.


----------



## gEr|Steven (30. September 2002)

ne ist kein Winblinds ...


----------



## Moartel (30. September 2002)

1024x768, vom Laptop mache ich jetzt keinen Screenshot. Verknüpfungen am Desktop habe ich selten im größerem Maßstab.


----------



## foxx21 (1. Oktober 2002)

*hmmm...*



> ne ist kein Winblinds ...




dann tipp ich mal stark auf 

*DesktopX*


----------



## snikka (1. Oktober 2002)

klein aber mein 

http://www.ta01.de/seba/desk.jpg


http://www.ta01.de/seba/desk4.jpg

den 2ten benutz ich aber lieber


----------



## |mo| (1. Oktober 2002)

HIHO!

Na, dann will ich meinen doch auch mal posten!
Wie man sieht auch sehr übersichtlich!

Gruß |mo|


----------



## CyTreX (1. Oktober 2002)

*hier is meiner*

hier is meiner, schön ordentlich 
(1440 x 900)







Wallpaper von *pewxi*


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. Oktober 2002)

mac user hia?


----------



## CyTreX (1. Oktober 2002)

ein paar außenseiter muss es doch geben.


----------



## Jan Seifert (2. Oktober 2002)

naja, wenn ich mitbekomme wie photoshop aufm mac läuft, und das ein mac 50 Sekunden brauch, um "für web speichern" auszuführen, naja...
sonnst ganz ok, wobei es mich nervt, dass der hintergrund ständig zu sehen ist


----------



## riddler2kone (2. Oktober 2002)

Das hier is meiner, eigentlich immer sauber


----------



## CyTreX (2. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *naja, wenn ich mitbekomme wie photoshop aufm mac läuft, und das ein mac 50 Sekunden brauch, um "für web speichern" auszuführen, naja...*



*lol* na das muss ja ne Krücke gewesen sein, kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen. Solltest Dich mal ein wenig mit der Mac-Materie beschäftigen.
Wie sagt ein Kumpel von mir (ebenfalls Mac-User) immer so schön: "Warum laufen wenn man fliegen kann!?"  

sorry für off-topic


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. Oktober 2002)

Hammer Cytrex, ich beneide dich. Ein Mac ist irgendwie was "Höheres" als ein PC.

Hast du das 16/9 Studiodisplay oder wieso diese seltsame Auflösung?


----------



## Jan Seifert (2. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von CyTreX _
> **lol* na das muss ja ne Krücke gewesen sein, kann ich mir garnicht vorstellen. Solltest Dich mal ein wenig mit der Mac-Materie beschäftigen.*



ich bin im moment auf einer berufsfachschule für screen design, wo erst letzten sommer 2 neue mac räume eingerichtet worden mit jeweils 25 oder mehr, ich denke g3 rechner, also kann man doch davon ausgehn, das auf solchen rechnern photoshop, flash oder freehand ordentlich laufen sollte oder?
tatsache ist, nicht´s geht richtig...


----------



## CyTreX (2. Oktober 2002)

@BubiBohnensack
Hatte das riesige Glück sehr kostengünstig an einen iMac mit 17" TFT im Breitbildformat zu kommen, daher die Auflösung.

@smallB
Hmm, merkwürdig, eigentlich sollte es schon gut laufen, vorausgesetzt die Rechner sind anständig mit RAM ausgerüstet.
Nun ja, Standard is nu eh G4 und da gehts ab. 


Ich glaub wir sollten langsam mal mit dem off-topic aufhören, sonst gibts noch haue. *g*


----------



## Moartel (2. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von smallB _
> *
> 
> ich bin im moment auf einer berufsfachschule für screen design, wo erst letzten sommer 2 neue mac räume eingerichtet worden mit jeweils 25 oder mehr, ich denke g3 rechner, also kann man doch davon ausgehn, das auf solchen rechnern photoshop, flash oder freehand ordentlich laufen sollte oder?
> tatsache ist, nicht´s geht richtig... *


Du willst von Schulrechnern auf deren mögliche Leistung schließen? Aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrungen halte ich das für etwas voreilig    .


----------



## MoMo (2. Oktober 2002)

Da kann ich Mo-artel nur zustimmen. Unsere Pentium IIs gehen ab wie


----------



## Christoph (2. Oktober 2002)

> Ein Mac ist irgendwie was "Höheres" als ein PC



soll ich jetzt lachen oder später?   

is doch nicht dein Ernst oder?? das is doch ein Spielzeug für Erwachsene! Arbeite oft mit einem MAC und ich würde den nieeeeee gegen eine schönen 2GHZ Athlon eintauschen


----------



## nickname (6. Oktober 2002)

Thats mine

Gruss nickname :|


----------



## Jan Seifert (6. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Moartel _
> *
> Du willst von Schulrechnern auf deren mögliche Leistung schließen? Aufgrund meiner eigenen Erfahrungen halte ich das für etwas voreilig    . *



warum nicht, mac ist mac, egal ob er nun in der schule steht oder bei mir, beides gehört verboten


----------



## BubiBohnensack (6. Oktober 2002)

Puh jetzt bloß keine Grundsatzdiskussion. Ich behaupte nur, dass ein sehr großer Teil der Graphiker in Agenturen nicht ohne Grund Macs benutzt!

Von Schulrechner kann man in der Tat nicht schließen - so dermaßen schlecht gewartet, ist ein Schulrechner nach 1 Jahre nur noch halb so schnell wie neu formatiert...


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. Oktober 2002)

> is doch nicht dein Ernst oder?? das is doch ein Spielzeug für Erwachsene! Arbeite oft mit einem MAC und ich würde den nieeeeee gegen eine schönen 2GHZ Athlon eintauschen



ich würde meinen pc auch nie gegen einen macintosh eintauschen, aber das heisst nicht, dass macs schlechter sind als pcs. das kommt schliesslich immer darauf an, was man damit macht.
es gab vor einigen jahren schon risc-prozessoren mit gigahertz-frequenzen, bei denen ein athlon xp 2000+ geschwindigkeitsmässig nicht mithalten konnte. der nachteil bei diesen rechnern war leider, dass die hardware nur bedingt ibm-kompatibel war und sie sich deswegen nicht durchgesetzt haben.

bessere marktposition heisst nicht, dass die i80x86-prozessoren und ibm-kompatible rechner besser sind, als die alternativen maschinen.

zum thema grundsatzdiskussion: ich stell mich hier weder auf die seite von apple noch auf die seite von ibm. ich will nur sagen, dass je nach einsatzgebiet beide plattformen ihre vor- und nachteile haben. und für endbenutzer rentieren sich die vorteile von apple-rechnern nun mal nicht immer.


----------



## JoelH (7. Oktober 2002)

*hmm,*

einer meiner mosixknoten
http://www.joelh.de/bilder/snap.jpg
mein linuxfrontend
http://www.joelh.de/bilder/rh8.png
naja und meine Indigo im Hintergrund 
http://www.joelh.de/bilder/schreib1.jpg
und noch win2k
http://www.joelh.de/bilder/desktop.jpg


----------



## Christoph (7. Oktober 2002)

> Ich behaupte nur, dass ein sehr großer Teil der Graphiker in Agenturen nicht ohne Grund Macs benutzt



das stimmt wohl 

Arbeite auch mit solchen Agenturen zusammen und muss selbst oft mit sowas arbeiten. Ganz einfach, der PC ist um einiges komplexer als der MAC. und das der besser ist halt ich aus Erfahrung als ein merkwürdiges Gerücht.

aber lassen wir diese Grundsatzdiskussion, kommt sowieso nie was richtiges raus (WIE BEIM MAC) *G*


----------



## Yasemin (7. Oktober 2002)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *einer meiner mosixknoten
> http://www.joelh.de/bilder/snap.jpg
> mein linuxfrontend
> ...



Oh ein Diddl Fan


----------



## Jan Seifert (7. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Puh jetzt bloß keine Grundsatzdiskussion. Ich behaupte nur, dass ein sehr großer Teil der Graphiker in Agenturen nicht ohne Grund Macs benutzt!
> 
> Von Schulrechner kann man in der Tat nicht schließen - so dermaßen schlecht gewartet, ist ein Schulrechner nach 1 Jahre nur noch halb so schnell wie neu formatiert... *



eine sache noch, die rechner waren gerade eine woche alt, es hat keine gruppe vor uns an den dingern gearbeitet und was war, *piep* langsam die dinger, aber egal, ich werde vorerst bei meinem pc zu hause bleiben, in der schule bzw. im betrieb muss ich mich wohl einem mac hingeben


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Oktober 2002)

Mac und Professionell? 
*hust* *hust*

Professionelles CAD, 3D wird zumeist auf UNIX Workstations SGI erledigt


und ich träum weiter von meiner ULTRA SPARC Ownage


----------



## JoelH (7. Oktober 2002)

*hmm,*

@Yasemin
jupp
@Holyfly 
Ich hab ne SGI Indigo2


----------



## Christoph (7. Oktober 2002)

So eine SUN-Schüssel wäre schon der HIT   ^^

einen 3d-Shooter auf einer SOLARIS oder so*g*.
würd mich aber auch mit einer schnellen Primergy begnügen :]


----------



## Christian Fein (7. Oktober 2002)

*Re: hmm,*



> _Original geschrieben von JoelH _
> *@Yasemin
> jupp
> @Holyfly
> Ich hab ne SGI Indigo2  *



nice 

dennoch wünsch ich mir pers. eine Sun Workstation als schwanzverlängerrung


----------



## BubiBohnensack (7. Oktober 2002)

Bei eBay wurde mal eine Octane für 300€ verkloppt. Ich weiß nur nicht, wie sich die SGIs gegen normale Computer schlagen...


----------



## Psyclic (7. Oktober 2002)

zu dem mac/pc gelaber möcht ich nun auch mal meinen senf hinzutun.
also ich "darf" inner agentur auch mit nem mac arbeiten... 
das ding ist ordentlich gewartet und aufgesetzt
ich würd das ding NIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE gegen meinen schönen pc tauschen.
sorry, aber nen mac macht nem pc heutzutage auch grafikmäßig nix mehr vor. vor allem was das preis/leistungsverhältniss angeht.
wenn man nen wirklich fetten mac haben will darf man mal eben ~5000 €
aufn tisch legen... klasse.
mac lohnt nich mehr.

vielleicht nen IMac Im Empfangsbereich als hingucker, und Spielzeug für Tippsen, aber mehr net.


----------



## SchweitzerOnline (8. Oktober 2002)

so hier habt Ihr meinen Desktop ist zur Zeit relativ Simple da ic hfür XP noch nichts tolles gefunden habe
wie habt ihr das hinbekommen das der  ganze desktop angezeigt wird hier? bei mir sagte er am anfang es sei zu groß dann sagte er mir es muss 400 mal 400 sein das habe ich dann getan jetzt sieht es so aus thz


----------



## BubiBohnensack (8. Oktober 2002)

Du kannst die Bilddatei in voller Größe auf einen Server laden und dann hier verlinken oder einfach in Photoshop verkleinert auf max 400*400


----------



## |mo| (9. Oktober 2002)

Hiho!

@SchweitzerOnline
Wie BubiBohnensack schon gesagt hat, einfach das komplette Bild in Photoshop oder so einfügen und dann auf 400x400 verkleinern!
Geht auch z.B. in ACDSee über resize oder so!!!

Gruß |mo|


----------



## Scalé (13. Oktober 2002)

*threadausgrab*


----------



## Sliver (14. Oktober 2002)

Schon gesehen? (1280x1024)


----------



## s0nic (15. Oktober 2002)

ganz simple: > 1024x728 <


----------



## Klon (15. Oktober 2002)

Hm viel AlphaBlending, keine Taskbar, WinampSkin, ICQSkin, IconPackage und Cursor geändert:

http://www.digitaldeath.de/desktopadvanced.jpg


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. Oktober 2002)

Nice!

Zieht das ganze AlphaBlending nicht enorm CPU-Power?


----------



## sam (15. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Nice!
> 
> Zieht das ganze AlphaBlending nicht enorm CPU-Power? *


solange man das fenster nicht bewegt, hält sich das in grenzen...
wenn man es bewegt, ist es auch nur tragisch, wenn das fenster groß, ist und viel inhalt hat...

@klon: hey, du hast den gleichen mauszeiger wie ich


----------



## Ford Prefect (15. Oktober 2002)

vor allem @Klon, dessen Desktop mir sehr gut gefällt  

Wo gibts denn gute iconpacks oder curser (wo hast du deine her?)? Wie geht das mit den transparenten Fenstern? 
und verzögert sich die Zeit (spürbar), die der PC zum Booten braucht, wenn man solche curser u.ä. benutzt?

ford.prefect

PS: was ist denn das für eine ICQ-contactlist?


----------



## Klon (15. Oktober 2002)

Hm also ich hab mir das meiste von deviantart.com geholt.

Es verzögert sich schon einiges merklich ich benutze den Account aber auch nicht zum Arbeiten.


----------



## peterro (16. Oktober 2002)

Mein Desktop, mit Photoshop erstellt ....

... ober er schön ist??? Auf jeden Fall selten!!!

Gruß, Roy


----------



## sam (16. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von peterro _
> *... ober er schön ist??? Auf jeden Fall selten!!!*


hmmm sagen wir selten...hoffentlich


----------



## Ford Prefect (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Klon _
> *ich benutze den Account aber auch nicht zum Arbeiten. *



Wozu denn dann? 
Also, was ich meine: Bei welchen Aktivitäten ist der Geschwindigkeitsverlust weniger zu spüren? Oder hast du den nur um einen schönen Desktop zu haben, benutzt den aber nicht wirklich?


----------



## Johnny (25. Oktober 2002)

Hi, frage: wo bekomme ich diese veränderten Taskleisten her?
wie z.B. bei Son!c.


----------



## Jan Seifert (27. Oktober 2002)

brauchte einen tapetenwechsel






mfg


----------



## Xcurse (14. November 2002)

So sieht mein Desktop aus. Auch ein bißchen schlichter


----------



## Adam Wille (14. November 2002)

Könnte ja auch was preisgeben. 

Geist


----------



## Ford Prefect (15. November 2002)

Uh, das ist hart... 

So... gleißend!

=> 2 Minuten -> blind =)


----------



## Fabian H (15. November 2002)

so dass is meiner.

desktop is so leer weil alles in dem kleinen tool rechts oben drin is.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (15. November 2002)

Was ist denn das für ein Tool?


----------



## Fabian H (16. November 2002)

selber gemacht
nix wirklich spektakuläres:
standart mfc anwendung (visual c++) und resourcen editierd, fast nix selber geproggt und total statisch (eigentlich nur eine spielerei mit dem resouceneditor von vc++)

]Ton[


----------



## gecko (16. November 2002)

ok, hier mein desktop (gutes altes litestep):




// bigger image


----------



## Nils Hitze (18. November 2002)

*und ich habe schon befürchtet es gäbe*

niemanden mit einer litestep shell.

Ich liebe das Teil. Nur für 
Multimonitoring ist es nicht so gut.

Aber die kleinen Module zum Integrieren
sind einfach geil. Auf meinem Laptop 
läuft das Ding wie die gesengte Sau.

Jona


----------



## BubiBohnensack (18. November 2002)

Was ist denn das genau?


----------



## Nils Hitze (18. November 2002)

*Ist eine Shell die du statt der normalen*

Windows Explorer Shell einsetzt und die
mit selbstgecodeten Modulen arbeitet.

Sehr schön.
Leicht zu modifizieren.
Kostenlos.
(Meinem Gefühl nach) kleiner im Verbrauch.

http://www.litestep.net wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.

Jona


----------



## Klon (18. November 2002)

Ach ja das hät ich da noch:

http://www.digitaldeath.de/mypix/QNXRTP.jpg


----------



## pReya (20. November 2002)

So, hier is mal meiner für euch... Nix besonderes. Aber ändert siche igentlich jeden Tag

Operating System: Windows 98 SE
Resolution: 1152x864 @ 19' Sony Monitor

dJ-sTyLeZ Desktop


----------



## Jan Seifert (20. November 2002)




----------



## Patrick Kamin (20. November 2002)

*-*



> _Original geschrieben von Klon _
> *Ach ja das hät ich da noch:
> 
> http://www.digitaldeath.de/mypix/QNXRTP.jpg *


Mein Gott, wo hast du das denn ausgekramt. Da wird man ja richtig sentimental bei soviel Nostalgie.


----------



## Jan Seifert (20. November 2002)

@klon, was ein chat mit ttrek


----------



## Flo<H> (20. November 2002)

so also meinen desktop auch noch...
wollt mal was eigenes machen 
Mein Desktop


----------



## Klon (20. November 2002)

Caminus: http://www.qnx.com/
Die gescreenshotete Version is aba etwas älter schon *g

Zur Erklärung vielleicht, QNX ist eine RealTimePlatform (daher RTP), ist ursprünglich mal als Entwicklungsumgebung für C/++ CrossOS Applikationen gebastelt worden (korigiert mich wenn das nicht stimmt)

AtheOS ist auch mal nen Blick wert, wer auf "abgefahrene" OS's steht ;]


----------



## Mythos007 (26. November 2002)

*Skynet*


----------



## BubiBohnensack (26. November 2002)

Skynet? Hatte das nicht was mit Terminator zu tun?


----------



## JohannesR (2. Dezember 2002)

Hm, Skynet war auf jeden fall irgend so ein Killercomputer


----------



## Markus Schott (8. Dezember 2002)

So meiner auch mal!!!

Weiß einer von euch wie man beim XP den sch..önen Papierkorb ganz vom desktop entfernen kann?

Bild


----------



## sam (8. Dezember 2002)

z.b. mit tweakxp


----------



## derGugi (9. Dezember 2002)

man kann doch einfach durch rechtsklick die objekte ausblenden.


----------



## sam (9. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von derGugi _
> *man kann doch einfach durch rechtsklick die objekte ausblenden. *


glaub ich weniger


----------



## derGugi (9. Dezember 2002)

hmm, hab jetz grad kein xp zur verfügung, aber dachte, man könne das machen.. naja auch egal. so kannst du es auch machen: 

Du musst lediglich in die Registry und diesen Schlüssel verfolgen:  Hkey_Local_Machine --> Software --> Microsoft --> Windows --> CurrentVersion --> Explorer --> Desktop --> NameSpace. Wird hier der Eintrag {645FF040-5081-101B-9F08-00AA002F954E} mit dem Wert RecycleBin gelöscht, verschwindet der Papierkorb von der Windows-Oberfläche. Soll er wieder eingeblendet werden, ist der Schlüssel lediglich wieder anzulegen.

ist aber mit tweak xp natürlich komfortabler


----------



## Markus Schott (9. Dezember 2002)

thx ich werds nal ausprobieren!!!


----------



## derGugi (9. Dezember 2002)

und es geht doch! rechtsklick auf desktop, symbole anordnen, desktopsymbole ausblenden. So werden zwar alle ausgeblendet aber ich glaube das will er ja auch.


----------



## Markus Schott (9. Dezember 2002)

geil!!! danke!!! Genau das wollt ich!!! thx Gugi


----------



## derGugi (9. Dezember 2002)

kein problem


----------



## shiver (9. Dezember 2002)

...


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Dezember 2002)

hmm ... du stehst auf komische sachen ... ^^^


----------



## sam (11. Dezember 2002)

@shivi: bäh  
wenn mich mein desktop so erschrecken würde, wär meine computersucht innerhalb von 2 tagen geheilt


----------



## shiver (13. Dezember 2002)

ach, ignorantes volk...... =P


----------



## MoMo (13. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von sam _
> *@shivi: bäh
> wenn mich mein desktop so erschrecken würde, wär meine computersucht innerhalb von 2 tagen geheilt  *


 Da kann man nur zustimmen


----------



## JohannesR (16. Dezember 2002)

Hm, schwarz, schön... aber was ist das da in der mitte ??? Das ist gruselig


----------



## shiver (16. Dezember 2002)

kunstbanausen....


----------



## riddler2kone (16. Dezember 2002)

lol, um ehrlich zu sein: der typ da sieht bekloppt aus ^^


----------



## shiver (16. Dezember 2002)

na dann habt ihr ja wenigstens was gemeinsam.....


----------



## Markus Schott (16. Dezember 2002)

Wow, wie kann man sich denn da noch auf was anderes konzentrieren?


----------



## Duddle (16. Dezember 2002)

Wenigstens mal was anderes, nich immer diese hochgekünstelten Models mit luftiger Kleidung...


Ich hab übrigens mithilfe des Programms Xplanet / WinXplanet nen dynamischen Desktop. Das Prog lädt sich immer wieder neue Wolkenbilder der Erde, bildet daraus und mit Tag/Nachtbildern ein derzeitiges Abbild der Erde.
Sieht hübsch aus, wenn die eine Hälfte von Europa hell beleuchtet ist, danach kommt schon der schwarze Übergang, der die Nacht ankündigt, danach ein Lichtermehr über vielbevölkerten Ländern.

mfg
Duddle


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. Dezember 2002)

Mein Desktop

Fröhliches scrollen.

/Kapro


----------



## Mythos007 (16. Dezember 2002)

ohh ein purist


----------



## Kaprolactam (16. Dezember 2002)

Naja, notgedrungen. Versuch mal für 3200x1200 einen Desktophintergrund zu finden...  Das ist übrigens reine Bildschirmfläche, also keine Virtuellen Desktops und so Kram.

/Kapro


----------



## BubiBohnensack (16. Dezember 2002)

Nette Sache, kannst bei Zeiten mal Genaueres darüber sagen...


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (16. Dezember 2002)

Meiner 
(314 kb)


----------



## JohannesR (16. Dezember 2002)

Ich revidiere jetzt einfach mal aus loyalität mit shiver meine Aussage und lüg...ÄÄÄÄÄH...teile euch mit, das ich den Kerl (?) da kuhl finde.


----------



## bone (17. Dezember 2002)

@AnonymerSurfer

wie hasten die Button so schön rund in der Taskleiste hinbekommen?


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Dezember 2002)

neuercomputer - neuerdesktop

Nebenbei: Sopor Aeternus bzw. Anna Varney ist meines Wissens nach kein Kerl. 
Die Musik ist ganz in Ordnung, auch wenn ich Dead Can Dance und Lacrimosa besser finde. Aber die Fotos sind wirklich ziemlich gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## shiver (17. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von asphyxia _
> 
> *
> Nebenbei: Sopor Aeternus bzw. Anna Varney ist meines Wissens nach kein Kerl.
> *



naja. im wahren leben heisst er nico und ist körperlich durchaus noch männlichen geschlechts....

jedoch... anna-varney ist.... geschlechtslos.. von dem her... *shrug*




> _Original geschrieben von asphyxia _
> 
> *
> Die Musik ist ganz in Ordnung, auch wenn ich Dead Can Dance und Lacrimosa besser finde.
> *



waaaaah, lacrimosa.. dieses.. klischeebehaftete gedüdel... und thilo kann wirklich nicht singen... nein nein, wirklich nicht... *shivers*


naja.. aber jedem das seine


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Dezember 2002)

> naja. im wahren leben heisst er nico und ist körperlich durchaus noch männlichen geschlechts....


Wieder was dazu gelernt... 



> waaaaah, lacrimosa.. dieses.. klischeebehaftete gedüdel... und thilo kann wirklich nicht singen... nein nein, wirklich nicht... *shivers*


Wenigstens bin ich keine 12 mehr, hör nicht HIM, trage keine rosa Plastik-Nietengürtel und Claudia heiss ich auch nicht... 

nicht mehr...


----------



## shiver (17. Dezember 2002)

gell, und dass du ja die finger vom hamster lässt.....


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Dezember 2002)

Keine Sorge, ich steh nicht so auf Hamsterblutvergiftungen... Und mit rostigen Bastelscheren werd ich mir in absehbarer Zeit auch nicht die Pulsadern aufschneiden.


----------



## shiver (17. Dezember 2002)

na dann is ja jut 

wobei ich vom pulsadernaufschneiden ja generell abrate.. das gibt so eine schweinerei....


----------



## JohannesR (17. Dezember 2002)

Wenn du dir die Pulsadern mit einer rostigen Bastelschere aufschneidest bekommst du doch 'ne Blutvergiftung  Tu's nicht, daran kann man sterben


----------



## Dario Linsky (17. Dezember 2002)

> das gibt so eine schweinerei....


Kommt immer drauf an, wie und wo man das macht. Mit einer Bastelschere saut man wenigstens sich selber und die nähere Umgebung komplett ein. 
Und wenn man dann (unerwarteterweise) doch daran sterben sollte, dann muss Mami das nachher alles wieder sauber wischen. Also Kinder: Tut Euren Eltern einen Gefallen und lasst die Finger von Bastelscheren!


----------



## JohannesR (17. Dezember 2002)

Bastelschere, Feuer, Licht, sind für kleine Kinder nicht...


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (19. Dezember 2002)

Mein neuer
 302 kb


----------



## MoMo (19. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von AnonymerSurfer _
> *Mein neuer
> 302 kb  *


 Weder Icons noch Startleiste - das ist aber sehr minimalistisch.


----------



## Flo<H> (19. Dezember 2002)

lol - so ähnlich schaut meine schule auch aus ;-)


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (19. Dezember 2002)

Bitteschön der Herr


----------



## haldjo1 (19. Dezember 2002)

http://www.joachimhalder.de/images/desktop.gif <--Aufgeräumt


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (20. Dezember 2002)

schick...
Meiner ist auch aufgeräumt, gefällt mir aber trotzdem besser.


----------



## Kaprolactam (20. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Nette Sache, kannst bei Zeiten mal Genaueres darüber sagen... *



Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte:






Das sind zwei 21"er @1600x1200, einer mit GeForce3/3dlabs Wildcat 4110 (wechselweise) und einer mit Radeon 7500. Der kleine links daneben ist der Router.

/Kapro


----------



## AnonymerSurfer (21. Dezember 2002)

Hm, schade, dass du den Zeichentisch nicht mit draufbekommen hast...


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (21. Dezember 2002)

was für ein mischpult ^^

12/21/02 (215 KB)



> Tu's nicht, daran kann man sterben



wenn man sich dumm genug anstellt, kann man von fast allen dingen sterben....


----------



## Gullynbg (22. Dezember 2002)

schön aufgeräumt...

Klick! (250kb 1280x1024)


----------



## Gleis24 (9. Januar 2003)

Das ist mein kleiner Stammheim-Desktop

-- Its Springtime Baby! --

Klickst du hier


----------



## riddler2kone (9. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von boom _
> *Hm, Skynet war auf jeden fall irgend so ein Killercomputer  *



rechtsklick, symbole anordnen, desktopsymbole anzeigen


----------



## Jan Seifert (25. Mai 2003)

Ich reaktiviere diesen Thread einfach mal wieder.

mine:


----------



## Markus Schott (26. Mai 2003)

Dann kommt meiner auch mal...


Guckst Du..


----------



## dave_ (26. Mai 2003)




----------



## Alexander Schuc (26. Mai 2003)

Immer dieser Gruppenzwang.. *grml* 

#1 #2


----------



## Thorsten Ball (27. Mai 2003)

Ich hab da mal eine Frage, mit was ändert ihr eure Themes bei WindowsXP?

Ich schau da immer auf themexp.org , lad ein Visual Style runter, und oft sind sie selbstentpackend, sprich, sie haun die Daten ins richtige Verzeichnis. Nun, bei mir hat es noch NIE funktioniert. Ehrlich! Ich hab noch nie eine Taskleiste in einem anderen Stil bei mir gesehen.
Das einzige was rauskommt ist das hier:

http://www.damnsite.net/mrnugget/suckage.bmp (bitte in Adressleiste kopieren)


----------



## sam (27. Mai 2003)

also ich nehme styleXP


----------



## Spacemonkey (27. Mai 2003)

Na dann will ich meinen auch mal zeigen. Hab ihn extra aufgeräumt.


----------



## Christian Fein (27. Mai 2003)

Notebook:





Arbeitsrechner - Firma:






Screens von meinem Rechner zu hause usw gibts später.
 *sprich wenn ich zuhause bin*


----------



## Christian Fein (27. Mai 2003)

PS: seid version 3 gefällt mir auch der KDE 
und wie mann sieht ist der auch schön bunt


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Mai 2003)

Meiner ist auch schön bunt: 





PS: Chris, es gibt noch immer einen Edit-Button...


----------



## Mythos007 (27. Mai 2003)




----------



## Christian Fein (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lirion _
> *Meiner ist auch schön bunt:
> 
> 
> ...



Was du nicht alles bunt nennst


----------



## Alexander Schuc (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Chris _
> *PS: seid version 3 gefällt mir auch der KDE
> und wie mann sieht ist der auch schön bunt  *



es geht aber nichts über gnome 2.x


----------



## Christian Fein (27. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von crazy-weasel _
> *es geht aber nichts über gnome 2.x  *



ich war eigentlich WindowMaker fan. Und habe nur WindowMaker und ab & zu gnome genutzt.

Gnome 1.4 war besser als KDE 2.*

Seid der Version 3 von KDE bevorzuge ich KDE.
Wobei KDE doch schon ne menge Ressourcen braucht.

Dennoch ist der Konqueror ziemlich gut geworden, für den allgemeinen gebrauch und auch zum Surfen 
Um eben mal wo hinzusurfen starte ich den mozilla nicht, sondern nehm den immer offenen konqueror


----------



## Patrick Kamin (27. Mai 2003)

*-*



> Um eben mal wo hinzusurfen starte ich den mozilla nicht,


Tz tz!

Der Mozilla gehört als erstes hochgefahren, selbst vorm Betriebssystem noch ;-]


----------



## Thorsten Ball (27. Mai 2003)




----------



## Christoph (27. Mai 2003)

btw.


----------



## Mythos007 (27. Mai 2003)

*uhaaaaaa* @ hochi wer so ein Hintergrundbild am
start hat, der ißt auch kleine Kinder *g*


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (27. Mai 2003)

ih winamp3.
ih icq lite.
ih poser.
ih mozilla.
ih dreamweaver.

ih, wasn das fürn hintergrund?


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Mai 2003)

> ih mozilla.


Was hast Du gegen Mozilla? 
Aber bei dem Rest stimm ich Dir zu...


----------



## Christoph (28. Mai 2003)

Was kann man gegen
*Dreamweaver
*Poser
*Winamp3

haben?

Ihr seid ja alle nur auf die registrierte Software neidisch


----------



## aTa (28. Mai 2003)

meiner :-D


----------



## Christian Fein (28. Mai 2003)

ieh ein CS'ler


----------



## aTa (28. Mai 2003)

ja und bist ja nur neidisch


----------



## Patrick Kamin (28. Mai 2003)

*-*







Bei diesem Hintergrundbild hab ich mal meine ganzen Grafikkünste ausgespielt
;-]


----------



## aTa (28. Mai 2003)

*beneid*


----------



## Leola13 (28. Mai 2003)

auffer Firma, der erste "aufwendigere" PS Versuch


----------



## Flo<H> (28. Mai 2003)

Hm Caminus hatte XP nicht so einen ähnlichen Hintergrund auch dabei?


----------



## Patrick Kamin (28. Mai 2003)

*-*

Jo einen ähnlichen.
Ein Beispiel wäre, dass ich den Grashalm an der Bitmap-Koordinate (583|172) anders gezeichnet habe. 

Außerdem ist meiner viel hübscher ;-]


----------



## Flo<H> (28. Mai 2003)

Ach so stimmt ja, jetzt beim genaueren hinsehen fällts mir auch auf


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *Was kann man gegen
> *Dreamweaver
> *Poser
> ...



winamp3 ist das beschissenste programm von allen das ich kenne 
und dreamweaver is nur was für html-nix-könner, zerhaut den code nur. notepad ownz. oook, hast ja recht, poser is ganz ok.


----------



## tool (30. Mai 2003)

Hier ist mein Hintergrund. Ich finde den gigantisch


----------



## addïct (30. Mai 2003)

meiner :


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Juni 2003)

Windoof User, aber mit Mac-Oberfläche


----------



## Chris Kurt (25. Juni 2003)

Hier mal ein neuer von mir.
Hält sich aber selten länger als 2 Wochen sowas...


----------



## Jan Seifert (30. Juli 2003)

So, mal wiederbeleben


----------



## Markus Schott (30. Juli 2003)

Wechselt alle 2 Wochen!


----------



## Christoph (31. Juli 2003)




----------



## Flo<H> (1. August 2003)

So hier mal mein Linux Hintergrund:


----------



## Candyass (1. August 2003)

Mein Screen:

Schaust du hier? 

Dazu sollte man sagen, dass die Taskleiste sich automatisch ausblendet.. aber ohne Taskleiste würds keinen Sinn haben


----------



## Alexander Schuc (2. August 2003)

und mal wieder meiner..


----------



## t0ny (2. August 2003)

So, meiner (soll den Frust am PC wegen Windows lindern ^^) :


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. August 2003)

t0ny, der Smilie ist geil. Woher hast du den?

...achja, hier ist meiner (jaja, ich weiss, nicht so berauschend...):


----------



## Hankman (3. August 2003)

Ich will jetzt auch mal 
Ich benutzt 1024x768, zur Zeit....


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. August 2003)

(Die Grafik ist leider nicht von mir)


----------



## Alexander Schuc (17. August 2003)

Ich mag diesen Thead.


----------



## Georg Melher (17. August 2003)

Dann will ich mal nicht so sein und meinen auch zeigen. 
Nicht viel auf dem Desktop...alles aufgeräumt im Startmenü.

Mein Desktop


----------



## Sascha (17. August 2003)

Faust






Foto von: http://www.nasenfisch.de


----------



## pixelsoft (17. August 2003)

foto von chapter3.net


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (20. August 2003)

1280*1024
Wallpaper ist eine Eigenkreation.


----------



## himishima (20. August 2003)

hola, 

Desktop 1: 1280x1024
Desktop 2: 800x600


----------



## Dario Linsky (21. August 2003)

Neu, ganz frisch.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (22. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Dario Linsky _
> *Neu, ganz frisch.  *



hehe....

aber hier extra für dich: [ klick0rn ]


----------



## FastProg (23. August 2003)

Mein Desktop, erst vor vier Tage neu Installiert


----------



## Sliver (25. August 2003)

Is das jetzt echt Longhorn oder nur eines dieses WinXP Themes Programme?
Wenn es Longhorn ist, seit wann ist es draußen?


Sers
Sliver


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. August 2003)

Wenn es Longhorn ist (wäre?), müsste er doch gebannt werden, da es sich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit um Warez handelt, oder?


----------



## MikeMayaz (25. August 2003)

Mein kleiner bescheidener Desktop 

Desktop


----------



## Sliver (25. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *Wenn es Longhorn ist (wäre?), müsste er doch gebannt werden, da es sich mit ziemlicher Sicherheit um Warez handelt, oder? *



Genau so sehe ich das auch... Deshalb auch meine zweite Frage. 


@MikeMayaz

Der Link ist *tot!*´



Sers
Sliver


*edit*

Jetzt *lebt* er wieder.


----------



## Mythos007 (25. August 2003)

Hier wird niemand gebannt aufgrund von Vermutungen ... es ist genausogut
möglich, dass er sein Windows umgebaut hat ... mehr Informationen dazu
findet Ihr z.b. .:hier.:


----------



## MikeMayaz (25. August 2003)

link geht doch!


----------



## FastProg (25. August 2003)

*Mein Longhorn Sreenshot*

Hi


Es ist kein Longhorn (glaube ich)

Ich habe mal ThemeXP drauf gehabt und habe neue XP skins gesucht
Dann kam ich auf einer Seite wo irgend etwas wie >>Longhorn style pack Update for XP<< stand, das habe ich runter geladen und Installiert

Jetzt habe ich neue Funktionen wie RoutenPlaner, FensterTransperens, Virtuelle Ordner (Die Finde ich Witzig ich kopiere dort über 2 GB rein und die Ordner haben 0kb aber beim neustart sind die Ordner leer  ) usw

Warscheinlich ist das alles ein Fake, wenn schon dort steht für XP!

Aber ich finde es sieht gut aus!  

Wenn ich die Seite wieder finde kann ich vieleicht den Link posten


----------



## Markus Schott (25. August 2003)

Glaubt nicht alles was ihr seht! 
Longhorn kommt erst in 2 Jahren! Aber man kann sein XP so herrichten das es aussieht wie Longhorn!
Hier gibt's alles um sein Windows wie Longhorn aussehen zu lassen! 

Cyclone


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. August 2003)

> Hier wird niemand gebannt aufgrund von Vermutungen


Ist mir schon klar. Deshalb habe ich ja auch geschrieben "wenn". 


> Es ist kein Longhorn (glaube ich)


Muha! Ein Hammersatz. 


> Jetzt habe ich neue Funktionen wie RoutenPlaner, FensterTransperens, Virtuelle Ordner


Wenn dem wirklich so ist, dann war das scheinbar mehr als nur ein Design-Update. 


> Aber man kann sein XP so herrichten das es aussieht wie Longhorn!


Und was hat man davon?


----------



## Der O (25. August 2003)

Zurück zum Thema:


----------



## Johannes Postler (25. August 2003)

mein desktop 

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## FastProg (25. August 2003)

Hi Markus Schott

das Login auf Seite 2  nr 2 das dunkelblaue Login das habe ich programmiert
Ich kann dir das Komplette Wallpaper Schicken

Ich habe früher auch an Styles gearbeitet

auf der Seite http://www.themexp.org

wenn ihr Longhorn beim suchen eingibt
die Logins mit den UserNamen MH-Soft und Longhorn Beta Tester sind mir! 

Oben auf meinen DesktopBild gibt es ja auch einen Ordner der MH-Soft heißt 

Ich wuste nicht das ich die Logins so gut machen kann, das Sie auf andere Seiten angezeigt werden!

Vieleicht sollte ich bald mehr versionen machen


----------



## Christian Fein (25. August 2003)

@ der O
sehr gewagtes Design


----------



## Alexander Schuc (26. August 2003)

Irgendwie ist dieser Thread ne Sucht. lol
Nja.. mein neuer Gnome Desktop


----------



## Kimble (26. August 2003)

> das Login auf Seite 2 nr 2 das dunkelblaue Login das habe ich programmiert


"programmiert"? Da muss ma eigentlich nich viel machen um solche Logins zu aendern  

einfach reshack benutzen, Bilder ersetzen, Farben und Strings anpassen und fertig!

Aber die Styles zu veraendern, dass verdient Respekt!
Hab's selber mal probiert, bin aber dann doch lieber beim Classic Theme geblieben


----------



## Der O (26. August 2003)

@ Christion Fein
Danke! 
Ich hab auch lang rumgemacht,bis die ganzen Templates gut miteinander harmoniert haben.Klar,so ein Design geht auf die Performance,aber was tut man nicht alles um aufzufallen?    *hüstel*


----------



## Klon (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Der O _
> *@ Christion Fein
> Danke!
> Ich hab auch lang rumgemacht,bis die ganzen Templates gut miteinander harmoniert haben.Klar,so ein Design geht auf die Performance,aber was tut man nicht alles um aufzufallen?    *hüstel* *




... hab ich den Witz überlesen? ;-)


----------



## Christian Fein (26. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Philipp Kuhlemann _
> *... hab ich den Witz überlesen? ;-) *



Du kommst auch noch dahinter


----------



## tool (27. August 2003)

Noch neuer:


----------



## Daniel Toplak (28. August 2003)

Na dann wil ich mein auch mal reinsetzten.
W2K 1280*1024:


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

das is meiner 


KLiCK ME


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (31. August 2003)

öhm.... bist du lesbisch? oder gibts da ne andere erklärung dafür, dass du dir als frau ne frau aufn desktop klatschst? *gg*


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

nee bin nich lesbisch 
aber ich find frauen einfach hübsch 
ausserdem gibt es da son sprichwort, das trifft eher auf mich zu


----------



## Alexander Schuc (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von missy _
> *aber ich find frauen einfach hübsch
> *



Kommt auf die frau an  
Aber ansonsten hast schon recht. 

Ach, wegen dem Sprichwort.

# Ein bisschen Bi,..

Dieses? ^^


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

...schadet nie!  
ich find es schadet nich! 
antwort genug?  


joa es kommt immer auf die frau an,
das is klar *gg

wir gehn hier gerade ziemlich ins offtopic *g


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (31. August 2003)

wenn man mal von dem eigentlichen thema des boards "user helfen usern" ausgeht, ist der ganze thread offtopic =D

bisexuelle frauen sind cool.... *nods*

(irgendwann werd ich den quark, den ich hier schreib nochmal bereuen)


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

wieso bereuen?
so schlimmes schreibste doch nich


----------



## Alexander Schuc (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sebastian Wramba _
> *wenn man mal von dem eigentlichen thema des boards "user helfen usern" ausgeht, ist der ganze thread offtopic =D
> 
> bisexuelle frauen sind cool.... *nods*
> ...



Denke mal, da hier die Posts nicht gezählt werden, ists halb so schlimm mit Offtopic.
Und sollte ein Mod doch denken das der Thread geschlossen gehört, können wir wenigstens von uns behaupten, dass wir schuld sind. 

Was der Gou nur gerade denkt.

Und Gou, wenn du wüsstest wieviele Posts ich schon bereue.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (31. August 2003)

Hrhr......

OnTopic: ich hab immer noch meinen buffy-desktop *fg*


----------



## derGugi (31. August 2003)

wie kommt es eigentlich, dass missy nur 1 Beitrag hat, obwohl sie hier bereits 4 Posts geschrieben hat?

btw: ich würde mal behaupten, dass 80% der Männer BI-Frauen das geilste finden wo gibts! oder so... ;-)


----------



## Klon (31. August 2003)

Beiträge in diesem Forum werden nicht in die User Statistik eingerechnet.


----------



## Mythos007 (31. August 2003)

> btw: ich würde mal behaupten, dass 80% der Männer BI-Frauen das geilste finden wo gibts! oder so...



meine letztes Freundin war auch "bi" und ich fand es nicht
besonders "geil"  Meiner Meinung nach sind die
"Frauen" noch unausgereift und probieren alles einmal
aus - was sicherlich nicht verkehrt ist - jedoch bevorzuge
ich Frauen, die wissen was sie wollen und mich nicht
als eines Ihrer Experimente ansehen ... just my 2 cent


----------



## Kimble (31. August 2003)

Mythos007: aha


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

mythos,
aber das kannste auch net so sagen,
schliesslich gibt es genung die ausgereift sind und trotzdem bi sind


----------



## Kimble (31. August 2003)

also ich kenn eine, die is auch bi und der festen Ueberzeugung dass Frauen besser waeren.

weiss ja nich wie das bei dir is missy


----------



## Mythos007 (31. August 2003)

> mythos,
> aber das kannste auch net so sagen,
> schliesslich gibt es genung die ausgereift sind
> und trotzdem bi sind



soso - gehörst Du also auch zu den "ausgereiften" **

Wenn ich Dir das mal gerade an hand einer Skizze erläutern dürfte:


----------



## missy (31. August 2003)

naja also ich bin 24 *fg
und an hand er skizze passt es doch  

eine frau möchte beides, nen mann und ne frau 
den mann fürs leben und die frau so nebenher *fg

könnte ein mann damit leben?  

 ;-)


----------



## Jan Seifert (31. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von missy _
> *aber ich find frauen einfach hübsch
> *


Wir haben was gemeinsam  

Mein Notebook Desktop:









> _Original geschrieben von missy _
> *könnte ein mann damit leben?
> *


Ja.


----------



## missy (1. September 2003)

joa ich glaub das sehn alle männer so, 
ausser natürlich die schwulen *gg
aber beantworte mal die frage *fg



schönen desktop hast du da 
mal nen bissi ontopic schreiben muss 
nee aber is mal nen anderer *ggg


/EDiT:
hmm du hast editiert *fg



coole antwort 
mein ex freund fand es cool als er mich kennenlernte,
also das mit den frauen aber als ich mit ihm zusammen war,
also länger zusammen war, konnte erdamit nich mehr umgehn


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. September 2003)

Ja, ich finde meinen Desktop auf schön  

Na ja, ich sag mal so, Frauen haben kein, na Du weisst schon,
von daher ist sowas natürlich leichter zu verkraften.


----------



## Erpel (1. September 2003)

Darf man Fragen wo du den herhast, ?
Ich möchte den auch gerne haben. vieln Dank


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. September 2003)

http://www.hektik.com.au/

Unter Downloads


----------



## Klon (1. September 2003)

Also würde meine bessere Hälfte noch eine Freundin anschleppen könnte ich mich damit abfinden )


----------



## Alexander Schuc (1. September 2003)

Da reden alle von gleich 2 Frauen/Freundinnen. Ich würd mich ja schon mal mit einer zufrieden geben, eine 2te (mit der die erste auch noch einverstanden ist, wenn es nicht so wäre , wär es ja böse)wäre es dann ja wie im Himmel.


----------



## missy (1. September 2003)

hmm ihr sagt das jetz alle so leicht *g
is schon wunderlich 
ihr seht glaube immer nur das eine *ggg
aber ich glaub da machen die feelings auch noch ne kleine rollte


----------



## DrSoong (2. September 2003)

Desktop? Hier mein selbstgestalteter:




(naja, das in der Mitte unten ist reinkopiert, aber sonst alles meine eigene Kreation).


Der Doc!


----------



## blunznwurscht (2. September 2003)

@Jan Seifert

Hi! Ich wollte dich nur schnell fragen ob du eigentlich ne bestimmte Quelle für deine Wallpapers hast oder ob sie selbstgemacht sind.
Schauen nämlich allesamt ziemlich gut aus. 


Mfg

Blunznwurscht


----------



## Kimble (2. September 2003)

wer lesen kann...  


> http://www.hektik.com.au/
> 
> Unter Downloads


----------



## pitter (3. September 2003)

Salut.

Bei 1024x768 herrscht bei mir eigentlich immer eine relative Ordnung 
... bis die Taskleiste ins Spiel kommt *g*

Da ich verstärkt mit Shortcuts arbeite, kann ich mir so einen "schlanken" Desktop erlauben.







[edit]
Was ich vergessen hab:
Das Hintergrundbild ist der "Katzenaugennebel NGC6543".
jfyi 
[/edit]


----------



## protuner (3. September 2003)

mehr nicht (dafür schaut mein schreibtisch und büro derzeit  aus wie sau)


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. September 2003)

Sag mal, protuner, ist das normal, dass bei dir 21 Zusatzprogramme laufen?


----------



## protuner (4. September 2003)

ja ist normal
die laufen ja net ale wirklich so vor sich hin (glaube ich)
sind ja auch sachen bei die eigentlich so als shortcut fungieren


----------



## Klon (4. September 2003)

Alles was unterhalb der Uhrzeit als Icon angezeigt wird ist ein laufendes Programm


----------



## GreenThunder (19. September 2003)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier bei Tutorials.de und dieser Thread ist gerade richtig für mein erstes posting. 

Das ist mein Desktop auf Arbeit.
WinXP - 1024*768


----------



## RealDragon (26. September 2003)

Hallo und das ist mein Desktop ....

also das START-Teil habe ich mit mein eigentlich Nick bearbeitet der hier nicht ging.Links habe ich _LINKS_ die dann im Auge nochmal beim MausOver größer dargestellt werden.




Oben habe ich noch eine Symbolleiste mit mein Laufwerken und wichtigsten Ordner, die aber automatisch Ausgeblendet wird.




Und mein Explorer sieht so aus ... den Drachen habe ich selbst da noch rein gesetzt.





Hoffe es gefällt!


----------



## Sinac (26. September 2003)

Ok, das ist der 1. von 4:
Windows 98SE auf der Arbeit.
Es folgen:
Windows XP Pro zuhause
Linux Debian 3.0 zuhause
Windows 2K Pro Schule

alle 1024x768


----------



## Alexander Schuc (6. Oktober 2003)

Gnome 2.4 / Debian GNU/Linux 3.0 Sid


p.s.:
Sorry, ich musste einfach mal wieder.


----------



## Caliterra (8. Oktober 2003)

und hier mein Desktop









Windows NT 5


----------



## pReya (12. Oktober 2003)

^^ NT 5 ist doch Server 2003 oder irre ich


----------



## Alexander Schuc (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dJ-sTyLeZ _
> *^^ NT 5 ist doch Server 2003 oder irre ich *



NT 5.0 -> Windows 2000
NT 5.1 -> Windows XP


----------



## Caliterra (12. Oktober 2003)

Ok, Ihr habt recht NT 5.1 um es korrekt auszudrücken.


----------



## matt (14. Oktober 2003)

mein desktop im geschäft... win2k

matt


----------



## ezelda (15. Oktober 2003)

Dann will ich doch auch mal  
Auflösung 1280/1024

KLICK


----------



## Christoph (15. Oktober 2003)

beziehung24.de 
UGA AGGA ?

omg


----------



## ezelda (15. Oktober 2003)

Es gab mal so ne Werbung die pflegten immer zu sagen: Bleiben Sie ruhig   


UGGA  AGGA ist echt ganz witzig  

Und Beziehung 24 nicht wegen irgendeiner Partnervermittlung, die da eh nicht stattfindet, sondern weiss ich auch nicht  . 
Auf jeden Fall ist es nicht das wonach es aussieht  Kenn den Webmaster..


Warum rechtfertige ich mich eigentlich? *gg*


----------



## Thorsten Ball (15. Oktober 2003)

Sodala,
langweilig, aber muss hier ja auch mal posten 


Rechner 1 

Rechner 2 


MrNugget


----------



## Tim C. (15. Oktober 2003)

Vorallem das 


> Rechner 1
> 
> Rechner 2


Muss man ja irgendwie mit besonderer Betonung raushauen gell ?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (15. Oktober 2003)

Sicher.. das war ja eigentlich Sinn und Zweck meines Posts 

Bisschen angeben kann nich schaden wa?


----------



## noname001 (19. Oktober 2003)

Hier ohne Angeberei...

Da ist er 



Auf den anderen *zwei* sieht der Desktop nicht viel anders aus (konnte es doch nicht lassen )


----------



## Alexander Schuc (19. Oktober 2003)

Huch, sieht sehr sehr schnucklig aus das Wesen. 
















p.s.:
Meine natürlich das mit den orangen Augen und der laaaangen Zunge. (Was man mit der wohl alles machen kann. ^^)


----------



## AleX (20. Oktober 2003)

*und noch einer...*

so, dann werd ich jetzt von meinem auch mal nen screen posten:

... und da isser: click me

PS: Auf´m sauger ist 2000 garnz norm ohne deskpic drauf, also lohnt sich da 
eigentlich nen screenshot nicht wirklich.


----------



## bomberman (21. Oktober 2003)

des meina


----------



## Dario Linsky (1. November 2003)

<a href="http://www.silverstripe.de/Kram/Desktops/2003-10-31.jpg"><img src="http://www.silverstripe.de/Kram/Desktops/2003-10-31.jpg" width="640" height="480" /></a>


----------



## Alexander Schuc (1. November 2003)

Da ich auch schon seit einiger Zeit einen neuen Desktophintergrund hab, poste auch ich mal wieder hier. =)






Debian GNU/Linux 3.0 SID, XFree 4.3, Gnome 2.4


Zu Lirions Screenshot,
A Clockwork Orange, ein genialer Film. Unbedingt ansehen!


----------



## SilentWarrior (1. November 2003)

AleX: Wo hast du denn den geilen Skin her? Den hab ich jetzt schon öfters gesehen, würde mir echt gefallen, wenn mein Windows auch so aussieht.


----------



## AleX (1. November 2003)

@SilentWarrior
Besorg dir Style XP und auf http://homepage.mac.com/max_08/themes/milk.htm  wirst dann noch restlich glücklich.  

^- ist zwar jetzt nicht genau meines, aber fast das selbe. Gefällt mir fast besser, da die taskleiste nicht ganz so hoch ist.

PS: themexp.org & deviantart.com


----------



## noname001 (1. November 2003)

@AleX: War dir ein bisschen langweilig als du deinen Desktop geknipst hast?
Oder hast du immer ein paar Progs geöffnet (Photoshop, 3DsMax (mit einer mitgelieferten Scene ), Dreamweaver, ...)
Oder ist das einfach ne Anspielung auf das was du immer machst? (und wieder beim Thema Angeben...)


----------



## AleX (1. November 2003)

@noname001
durchschaut!  

Jo, ist wohl mehr eine Anspielung auf das was ich so mache....

So, dann gleich mal nen Update, ohne... (weil ich heute sowieso mal wieder umgestaltet hab)












PS: Wenn wir sowieso schon beim Thema Visual Style bzw. Desktop aufpeppen sind, dann kann ich allen
M$ usern nur empfehlen mal auf samurize.com vorbei zu schauen (wer es nicht kennt). Geiles Tool


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. November 2003)

Muss hier auch mal wieder meinen Teil beitragen... klicken für volle Größe 






Noch nichts spektakuläres, bin erst vor drei Tagen umgestiegen


----------



## JohannesR (2. November 2003)

Das Wallpaper ist chic, aber ich steh nicht auf Redhat!  Wo bekommt man das?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (2. November 2003)

Hier: http://www.netsins.net/gallery/

Na ja, RedHat ist meine zweite Distri an die ich mich rangewagt hab. Davor hatte ich SuSE drauf, aber na ja... gefiel mir nicht so  Mit RedHat bin ich bis jetzt eigentlich recht zufrieden.

BTW: Wie krank kann man eigentlich sein?


----------



## JohannesR (2. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Matthias Reitinger _
> *Hier: http://www.netsins.net/gallery/
> 
> Na ja, RedHat ist meine zweite Distri an die ich mich rangewagt hab. Davor hatte ich SuSE drauf, aber na ja... gefiel mir nicht so  Mit RedHat bin ich bis jetzt eigentlich recht zufrieden.
> ...



Ja, das ist wirklich krank


----------



## FunkJoker (2. November 2003)

Naja wem das fliegen gefällt =)

Und er das Geld für das " Hobby " hat wünsch ich dem viel Spass =)

MfG

FunkJoker


----------



## Thorsten Ball (2. November 2003)

Für nicht unbedingt mehr kann er einen Flugschein machen 

Na gut, da hat er aber nicht die Auswahl an Flugzeugen.


----------



## Markus Schott (2. November 2003)

dann mach ich halt auch mal wieder!  

DA!


----------



## zeromancer (7. November 2003)

was habt ihr alle für komische arbeitsplätze? da kann man ja nicht mal richtig SITZEN


----------



## Novastream (8. November 2003)

Hier mal meiner mit eigenem Wallpaper.


----------



## zeromancer (8. November 2003)

nun gut, dann will ich auch mal die Hosen runterlassen  

Grau in Grau, passend zum Herbst


----------



## pflo (9. November 2003)

Ha, hier ist meiner!
Bei 1280x1024 aufgeräumt²!

Edit:







Beim draufklicken gibts die Original-Größe


----------



## JohannesR (24. November 2003)

Ich traue mich auch mal.

http://www.1d10t.de/~jr/desk-20031123.png


----------



## Erpel (24. November 2003)

Das ist Linux oder?
Noch ein Grund den Umstieg voranzutreiben *g*
Darf ich wenn es soweit ist fragen wie das geht?


----------



## js-mueller (24. November 2003)

Das ist meiner:


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. November 2003)

pflo: Das nennst du aufgeräumt? Dann schau dir mal meinen an.


----------



## JohannesR (24. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *Das ist Linux oder?
> Noch ein Grund den Umstieg voranzutreiben *g*
> Darf ich wenn es soweit ist fragen wie das geht? *



Natürlich darfst du das, freut mich, dass du "ihn" magst 
Das tolleste Feature ist, dass der Hintergrund ein Programm ist, welches die Bilder von der Erde bei Tag und Nacht, den Weltraum und die Wolken auf dieser Kugel der Uhrzeit passend zusammenrendert. Also sehe ich die Erde im prinzip wie durch eine Kamera im Weltraum!


----------



## Erpel (24. November 2003)

Kannste da auch reinzoomen?
*fensterzuzieh* *g*


----------



## michi_pc (27. November 2003)

Meiner


----------



## RealDragon (27. November 2003)

Das Programm hatte ich auch schonmal für Windoof allerdings weiß ich leider nicht mehr wie das heißt und ob es sich tatsächlich um das gleiche handelt aber sieht zumindest sehr verrdächtig danach aus.

Kann ja mal meine alten CD`s durchwühlen und gucken ob ich´s wieder finde ... war auf der CD allerdings ne Demo version und das hatte ich auch drin stehen auf den Desktop *Demoversion* ... also ich schau mal wens interssiert kann ja nen piep von sich geben...


----------



## Thorsten Ball (28. November 2003)

Und ich muss auch mal wieder:

Gentoo und Gnome 2.4:

Klick mich ( achtung, 270kb )


----------



## Jan Seifert (30. November 2003)

Hab auch mal wieder einen neues Papier.





(150kb)


----------



## Xaicon (1. Dezember 2003)

Hier sind die beiden Desktops von meinen meist genutzten PCs:

*Desktop @ Arbeit: * 1600x1200px gross und 60,6KB schwer
http://www.xaicon.de/transfer/bilder/desktop-work.jpg

*Desktop @ Home PC1: * 1600x1200px gross und 237KB schwer
http://www.xaicon.de/transfer/bilder/desktop-home-pc1.jpg


----------



## ESM (1. Dezember 2003)

Der 1. ist ja ein farbenfroher, schöner Hintergrund.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. Dezember 2003)

Dann will ich auch mal


----------



## Fabian H (1. Dezember 2003)

Hey, noch einer der foobar2000 benutzt 





PNG (516KB)
JPG (102KB)


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabian Hofmann _
> *Hey, noch einer der foobar2000 benutzt
> *


ist ja der mit ABSTAND der beste MP3 Player überhaupt


----------



## Thomas Lindner (1. Dezember 2003)

Na gut, dann gibt es von mir auch mal wieder ein Update:

(nichts weltbewegendes - ich mag einfach diesen "Knubbelkäfer" (Anmerkung der Readkton: nicht meiner))


----------



## Fabian H (1. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pflo _
> *Von weeegen, WInamp is viel guler  *


Sag das nochmal


----------



## Fey (3. Dezember 2003)

Hallöchen,

na, dann will ich doch auch mal. 

Klick mich 
(ca. 200 KB) 

Guts Nächtle,
Fey   <-- Ordnungsliebhaberin.


----------



## Erpel (5. Dezember 2003)

@ cutti.
Wie hast du es geschafft, dass dein TV-Bild auf dem Screenshot landet? und was ist das für ne komisch sendung?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Agent-p _
> *@ cutti.
> Wie hast du es geschafft, dass dein TV-Bild auf dem Screenshot landet? und was ist das für ne komisch sendung? *



Ich habe einfach per Taste "Druck" den Screenshot angefertigt und die Sendung ist irgendwas mit Streetworkern auf Pro Sieben -> lief eher zufällig, weil ich auf die Folgesendung/en wartete!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (5. Dezember 2003)

Ich schätze mal, kurzfristig DirectDraw abgeschaltet...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (5. Dezember 2003)

Nope, ich brauchte Direct Drwa nicht zu deaktivieren, funktioniert bei mir problemlos ohne:

*einfach Taste "Druck"!* 

mehr muss ich nicht tun!


----------



## Erpel (5. Dezember 2003)

Hm, bei mir ist wenn ich das so mache immer nur ne schwarze Fläche, wenn etwas als Overlay dargestellt wird.


----------



## zoku2020 (9. Dezember 2003)

Mein Desktop ist ein bisschen unordentlich... aber dafür schön leer ^^"


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (9. Dezember 2003)

Videos kann man auch nur "screenshotten" (geiles Wort), wenn man DirectDraw abgeschaltet hat... bei Cutti ist das ja ein TV-Programm, keine Ahnung wie das da läuft. Scheint wohl kein Video in dem Sinne zu sein.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann nur eines dazu sagen: Sobald ich Direct Draw abschalte, ist die TV Software garnicht mehr lauffähig, sprich ohne Direct DRaw läß sich der Treiber/Codecs (?) für die Software nicht mehr laden!


----------



## Thorsten Ball (3. Januar 2004)

Dieser Thread muss einfach Leben 

Here we go:

Gentoo Linux mit Gnome 2.4


----------



## Alexander Schuc (3. Januar 2004)

Debian 3.0 SID - Gnome 2.4


----------



## JohannesR (21. Januar 2004)

Der Thread darf nicht sterben!

Hier mein aktueller Desktop:
http://www.1d10t.de/~jr/tutorials.de/desk-2004-01-21.png
fvwm2 & xosview


----------



## Candyass (21. Januar 2004)

Und das is meina:

sry server is nu off :/


----------



## The Garfieldius (23. Januar 2004)

Nach der Stellung beim Heer bin ich nach hause und hab versucht meine stimmung einzufangen.
Dieses nette Wallpaper ist dabei herausgekommen.
Naja...


----------



## SilentWarrior (23. Januar 2004)

Der Zusammenhang zwischen dem Screenshot und deiner Signatur ist mir schleierhaft. 

Hier ist übrigens meiner, diesmal sogar ganz ohne Icons:


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (23. Januar 2004)

Silent Warrior, ist ja ein Hammerbild, gibts das auf der Hitman-HP? Kannste mir mal den Link geben bitte.

Habs gefunden, Danke


----------



## Dario Linsky (30. Januar 2004)

Windows-Rechner:






-> zoom <-


----------



## Alexander Schuc (30. Januar 2004)

Mh, ja, auch mal wieder ein neuer. =)


----------



## Paradizogeeko (30. Januar 2004)

Nichts Besonderes - keine Icons auf dem Desktop.
Habe meist nichtmal ein Bild.
Klick für groooooß


----------



## schiieech (3. Februar 2004)

und hier ist meiner:





s.


----------



## Slader (4. Februar 2004)

mein desktop findet ihr hier:   Slader's Desktop


----------



## KerstinMadeleine (6. Februar 2004)

*Ich bekenne mich *

Ui! Da muss ich doch gleich mal zeigen, wen ich siet vorgestern auf dem Desk zu hocken habe  Seit "Fluch der Karibik" Dauergast auf meiner Kiste
Orlando Bloom
*Lacher bitte in den PN-kasten werfen und hinten anstellen - nicht drängeln!"


----------



## SilentWarrior (7. Februar 2004)

Kerstin: Was mir mehr Sorgen macht, ist die Hintergrundfarbe der Icons. 

Slader: Eine schöne Frau... kommt mir irgendwie so bekannt vor.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (7. Februar 2004)

Mal ein bisschen anders:


----------



## KerstinMadeleine (7. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *Kerstin: Was mir mehr Sorgen macht, ist die Hintergrundfarbe der Icons.
> 
> .  *



Das lila?
Ach das wechselt... ;o) Ich hab fast wöchentlich ein anderes Theme *löl*


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. Februar 2004)




----------



## KerstinMadeleine (9. Februar 2004)

hab mich von orlando bloom verbaschiedet


----------



## cocoon (10. Februar 2004)

Frage: Was verbirgt sich hinter den unkenntlich gemachten Stellen?
- Verknüpfungen zu XXX-Sites
- Nackt-Icons von Kerstin-Madelaine
- Ganz viel raubkopierte Software
- Irgendetwas stimmt mit ihrem Betriebssystem nicht.


----------



## won_gak (10. Februar 2004)

Ja, dann mach ich auch mal. Ist ein cooles Foto, das ich mal geschossen habe.
Ach Mist, das Bild kennt ihr ja schon *g*
1600x1200


----------



## Sergo (10. Februar 2004)

..hier mein desktop,...


----------



## noopen (11. Februar 2004)

Moin ;o)

jetzt muss ich euch auch mal meinen antun  Ich hab den richtig gern irgendwie - noch hats keiner so lang bei mir ausgehalten 






Auflösung: 1024 x768

Hat was von: "Ich will raus hier" 

LG noopen


----------



## KerstinMadeleine (11. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von cocoon _
> *Frage: Was verbirgt sich hinter den unkenntlich gemachten Stellen?
> - Verknüpfungen zu XXX-Sites
> - Nackt-Icons von Kerstin-Madelaine
> ...



Nackt Icons *lach* das wäre mal ne Idee ;o)
Aber schon interessant dass MÄNNER immer NUR an SOWAS denken.... tztztz 
äää also.... nein.. ich Kram das "männerfeindlich" jetzt NICHT raus ggg..


----------



## noopen (11. Februar 2004)

was hättest denn so an männerfeinlichem? *neugierig guck* @KerstinMadeleine


----------



## KerstinMadeleine (11. Februar 2004)

neeeeee sach ich niiiich ;o)


----------



## Parcival (12. Februar 2004)

Ich muss auch endlich einmal was posten 

Hier mein Desktop 

Basiert auf DesktopX 2.0 mit Aquamarine 5.0 Theme und Object Dock mit Aquamarine Theme ;-) 

Ein bisschen Sorgen macht mir die Speicherauslastung... aber egal ^^

parc1vaL


----------



## noopen (25. Februar 2004)

kaum hab ich hier gepostet, schon hab ich nen neuen - ei ei ei.

Auflösung 1152 x 864


----------



## WebKing (26. Februar 2004)

Nichts besonderes, weil ich erst formatiert hatte:
http://www.webmix-web.de/images/desktop.gif


----------



## AleX (26. Februar 2004)

*my desk*

so, poste ich auch mal wieder meinen aktuellen
mal 1:1


----------



## PAK (27. Februar 2004)

Mein aktueller Desktop.


----------



## noopen (20. März 2004)

*neu*

ich weiss auch nicht was mich da geritten hat *mfg*


----------



## Helmut Klein (20. März 2004)

mein Desktop, wie er schon seit geraumer Zeit aussieht.


----------



## Narrator (20. März 2004)

...
hier meins:


----------



## JohannesR (20. März 2004)

http://www.1d10t.de/~jr/linux/screenshots/
Hier mein aktueller...


----------



## zoku2020 (21. März 2004)

hier is mal mein neuer...


----------



## Flashy (21. März 2004)

und noch einer


----------



## Flashy (21. März 2004)

ups...


----------



## SilentWarrior (21. März 2004)

Tststs... was ist denn das für ein Schweinskram! Ich bin empört! 

Johannes: Das WP mit den kleinen Pinguinen hat mir so gut gefallen, dass ich mir's grad auf den Desktop geknallt habe.


----------



## Sasuke (21. März 2004)




----------



## Narrator (21. März 2004)

@raptor2020 Cool! Wo hast n das her? Sag ma


----------



## Markus Schott (22. März 2004)

So, bin nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder 
da und deswegen gibts gleich wieder nen 
Post im  Kultthread!  

Hier ist meiner! Ist für Dualhead! 
Geht also über 2 Monitore!

Meiner

Gruß Markus


----------



## Andreas Späth (22. März 2004)

Hier mal mein Desktop
Das Hintergrund bild hat schon seit über 6 monaten seinen festen platz dort 

http://www.dj-teac.de/x/desktop.jpg


----------



## zoku2020 (23. März 2004)

das is object desktop (leider nur die shareware-variante)  http://www.stardock.com
ich hab desktopX und windowblinds, sowie WindowFX installiert... aber inzwischen hab ich n 3D-Desktop ^^ naja... wir immer besser...


----------



## Tobias K. (24. März 2004)

moin


Eigentlich geht er noch nach rechts, auf meinem Fernseher, weiter....








mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## AleX (25. März 2004)

so, hab meinen auf seite 18 auch wieder aktualisiert


----------



## Erpel (27. März 2004)

http://mitglied.lycos.de/erpel22/screenshot.jpg

Das ist meiner (aber natürlich nicht im normalen Modus, sondern nach dem versuch den Raum so hell wie Möglich zu bekommen)


----------



## emkey (29. März 2004)

Hier ist meiner.
Das Hintergrundbild ist übriegens im eigenen Garten gemacht. Quasi die ersten blühenden Blumen in diesem Jahr 
http://home.arcor.de/mrafael/img/misc/desktop.jpg


----------



## Sway (1. Mai 2004)

screenshot

Bin dann mal so frei und poste auch mal.


----------



## scarify (3. Mai 2004)

Hey, du hast ja Linux! 

Hier ist mein Desktop:

http://people.freenet.de/scarify/desktop.jpg


----------



## AcidOne (3. Mai 2004)

*Dann mach ich doch ma mit*

Uma Thurmann in Kill Bill voll geil


----------



## Sway (3. Mai 2004)

scarify hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hey, du hast ja Linux!
> ...



Ja... schlimm?


----------



## scarify (3. Mai 2004)

Das war nur eine Anmerkung ...


----------



## Sway (3. Mai 2004)

HeHe, natürlich nicht. Mir hat gestern jemand eine PN geschickt und wollte wissen ob das ein Theme für StyleXP sei.


----------



## RX Queen (4. Mai 2004)

juhu, noch'n mac! hier is meiner...bei der arbeit. nich so wirklich der große heuler, aber mein chef "verbietet" mir gewissermaßen, was anspruchsvolleres dahin zu machen


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Mai 2004)




----------



## AleX (4. Mai 2004)

@Jan Seifert: Könntest du mir vielleicht bitte dein Desktop Hintergrund zuschicken? Find das Bild echt mega.

Wäre super.
Danke

mfg alex


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (4. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Jan Seifert _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso wundert mich das jetzt so überhaupt nicht


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Mai 2004)

AleX: Hab dir eine PN geschickt.

Andreas: Hey, guck den Film, zack zack!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (4. Mai 2004)

Mein Desktop =) Seit langem mal kein GNOME-Wallpaper ..  

Wenn sich jemand fragt, warum ich oben nen schwarzen Strich hab, der nicht ganz über den Desktop geht, das ist XMMS mit aktiviertem XMMS-Weasel Plugin. =)


----------



## Thorsten Ball (5. Mai 2004)

Meine Screenshots:

1) Vollgeladen 
2) Sauber 

X: x.org-xserver
Windowmanager: fvwm2
Browser: Firefox
IRC Client: XChat-2.0.8
IM: gaim


----------



## AcidOne (6. Mai 2004)

*heute ma ein anderer*

heut ma der


----------



## Klon (4. Juni 2004)

Nach langer Abstinenz von diesem Thread, nach Ewigkeiten mal wieder ein Beitrag von mir...


----------



## Thorsten Ball (4. Juni 2004)

Haha @ Network Stumbler. ICH weiß genau was du damit machst 

Inspiriert von Philipp poste ich meinen auch mal:



Bitte einmal klicken.


----------



## Tim C. (4. Juni 2004)

Die Perversität der Arbeitsumgebungen hat ein neues Extremum erreicht.  *duck*


----------



## Thorsten Ball (4. Juni 2004)

Wieso? Sieht nicht viel anders aus als das letzte mal, als ich es dir gezeigt habe. Und außerdem:
Bist doch nur neidisch


----------



## Nina (4. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Die Perversität der Arbeitsumgebungen hat ein neues Extremum erreicht.  *duck* *



glaub ich nicht *g* tadaa

mein Desktop auf der Arbeit  

Und der Monitor rechts daneben sieht irgendwie genauso aus *g*
Das ist also der auf der Arbeit, der zuhause sieht natürlich voll stylisch und toll aus *hüstel* 

Und was auch immer ihr sagt, ich hab da ein System drin, ..ich glaube fest daran 

LG 
Nina


----------



## Christoph (4. Juni 2004)

June 2004


----------



## Lampe (4. Juni 2004)

http://lilotes.ath.cx/?content=screenshots


----------



## Alexander Schuc (5. Juni 2004)

_Des Wiesels Desktop_


----------



## Erpel (5. Juni 2004)

Ich schätze mal du brauchst keine sonstigen lichtquellen im raum?


----------



## Helmut Klein (5. Juni 2004)

Mein Desktop, wie er schon seit geraumer Zeit aussieht.


----------



## Alexander Schuc (5. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Erpel _
> *Ich schätze mal du brauchst keine sonstigen lichtquellen im raum?   *



Nope.. 
Der PC (bzw. Monitor) steht zwar in eine Ecke gerichtet, aber durch geschicktes aufstellen von Spiegeln beleuchte ich mein ganzes Zimmer


----------



## chrisbergr (7. Juni 2004)

So da will ich doch auch mal...


----------



## big_verocska (11. Juni 2004)

meins sieht so aus...


----------



## craNK (12. Juni 2004)

n bisl unordentlich meiner


----------



## schiieech (13. Juni 2004)

meiner (auf arbeit) ist etwas schlichter gehalten: [ klick ] 

s.


----------



## Squarius (15. Juni 2004)

so hier mein windoof desktop . *klick* 

und hier mein mac os9 von der arbeit^^^ *klick* 

und zum guten schluss ein bild was ich vor 3 jahren mal aus meinem desktop gemacht habe 
*klick*


----------



## Sir Robin (15. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von big_verocska _
> *meins sieht so aus...
> 
> 
> ...



Guten Geschmack hast du


----------



## RedWing (16. Juni 2004)

Hier aus auch mal mein bescheidener Post zum überalten Thread...

--Click-- 

Applications: Suse8.2, Windwmaker, aterm,  xmms, gdancer, centericq

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Pudig (16. Juni 2004)

So, hier ist meiner:


----------



## randomize (20. Juni 2004)

Hmmm, (m)ein feines Auge, leider auch 24/7 mit einigen Icons zugeschrottet, obwohl es sich, wie man sieht, z. Zt. in Grenzen hält.


----------



## Lethal (20. Juni 2004)

Das iss mein Desktop


----------



## randomize (20. Juni 2004)

Hast du auch den dazugehörigen (glaube ich) Bootscreen "MushroomXP", der auch meinen PC einige Zeit lang zierte?

PS. Ach ja, wer steht denn so alles auf der "Sterbeliste"...?


----------



## Lethal (20. Juni 2004)

Nee ich hab nur das Hintergrundbild !
Die Sterbeliste: *g

Da standen die Opfer von Jason, Michael Myers, Freddy  usw.  
Hab ich mir mal runtergeladen


----------



## sheby (21. Juni 2004)

Ja dann geb ich auch mal meins dazu:


----------



## Tobias K. (21. Juni 2004)

moin


@sheby
Was ist das für ein Programm das da im Hintergrund läuft?!



mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## zoku2020 (26. Juni 2004)

Hier mal wieder einer von mir (diesmal Mandrake 10.0 mit KDE)
Viel Freude damit wünsch ich *grins*





[Edit] Wegen Doofheit und Unvermögen...


----------



## Mirko D (29. Juni 2004)

Flagge Zeigen


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Juni 2004)

wuff


----------



## Chino (1. Juli 2004)

Desktop @Office:

1600x1200:
Klick mich! (~550kb!)


----------



## Tobias Menzel (1. Juli 2004)

Tja, meins ist da nicht so "stylish"... dafür recht vollgepackt. 

Als HG hab ich nur ein blaues Rechteck, um das Browserfenster zu Testzwecken auf 1024x768 stellen zu können...


----------



## mackay (3. Juli 2004)

mein Desktop mit 3DOSX


----------



## Julian Maicher (3. Juli 2004)

Nichts besonderes. Brauche ihn auch nur zum Programmieren und Musik hören


----------



## randomize (3. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von mackay _
> *mein Desktop mit 3DOSX *



What's that?


----------



## Andreas Späth (3. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von randomize _
> *What's that? *



http://www.acm.uiuc.edu/macwarriors/projects/3dosx/index.html


----------



## Mirko D (8. Juli 2004)

So nun mal der den ich zu Hause benutze. 
Nach langer Zeit mal ein gescheites Theme gefunden.


----------



## tool (9. Juli 2004)

Darf ich vorstellen: James


----------



## da_Dj (10. Juli 2004)

Nichts dolles, ganz einfacher Desk, halbwegs sauber & aufgeräumt, mach eh nichts ausser bissel PS und Musik hören mit der Kiste 
P.S.: Ist nur der Thumb, bei Klick Vergrösserung bla bla


----------



## Jan Seifert (25. Juli 2004)

so, mal wieder ein neuen:


----------



## SilentWarrior (25. Juli 2004)

Wow, cool, Natalie Portman! Das muss ich haben!  Wo hast du das her?


----------



## Jan Seifert (25. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *Wow, cool, Natalie Portman! Das muss ich haben!  Wo hast du das her? *


Viel spaß beim suchen  
http://www2.foxsearchlight.com/gardenstate/


----------



## Edemund (28. Juli 2004)

Meine Desktop... natürilch noch ein wenig abgestimmt mit "Tageschau-Musik" zum Start.
Die Aufschrit ist die einzige, die mich manchmal davon abhält, irgendwie auf das Gerät loszugehen, wenns "mal wieder länger dauert"


----------



## King Euro (29. Juli 2004)

Warum Tagesschau...? *confused*


----------



## Jens B. (1. August 2004)

Hi. Hier is mein Desktop. Warum Tagesschau ?  :suspekt: 

Sorry wegen der schlechten Bildqualität, aber ich hab nur Paint


----------



## JohannesR (1. August 2004)

Tagesschau ist cool...


----------



## da_Dj (1. August 2004)

Er hat es doch dazu geschrieben, das "Wir bitten um etwas Geduld" ... irgendwie gefällt mir das


----------



## Semostar (4. August 2004)

So sieht der bei mir aus. Ich mag es aufgeräumt... (bin zwanghaft )


----------



## zyon (8. August 2004)

Dies ist mein Desktop.
Die Symbolleisten sind übrigens immer verdeckt, aber ich wollte euch halt alles zeigen.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (8. August 2004)

Um meinen aktuellen Gnome-Desktop zu sehen:

Bitte hier einmal klicken, warten, gucken. Danke.


----------



## Tim C. (8. August 2004)

Ich muss auch mal wieder. Is aber nur der Desktop vom Laptop. Der vom Desktop ist zu öde und einfarbig


----------



## German (10. August 2004)

Java muß nicht trocken sein


----------



## Narrator (2. September 2004)

*Nach langer Zeit*

So nach langer Zeit mach ich auch mal wieder was.
Ers ma Desktop zeign


----------



## Mirko D (3. September 2004)

Dann will ich mich auch nicht entziehen meinen mal zu stecken! 

Aufgrund von 1280 x 1024  PX Auflösung 

Hier der Link 

Klick mich (370KB)  

Gruß Mirko


----------



## RealDragon (3. September 2004)

Dann mein neuster auch mal ...


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. September 2004)

Mein Desktop sagt nicht viel aus, da ich alles im Quicklaunch habe.
Darum nur das Hintergrundbild:

Puss in boots


----------



## Alexander Schuc (3. September 2004)

*ich mal wieder...*





Für größeres Bild, klicken! 

Screenshot von Gnome Oberfläche kommt, wenn ich neues Motherboard hab. Deswegen, mal wieder mein Windows.

Wallpaper von deviantart.com


----------



## Thorsten Ball (6. September 2004)

So, und nachdem mir heute langweilig war, hab ich ein bisschen mein Desktop redesignt:

Clicketi-Click!


----------



## zoku2020 (10. September 2004)

*?*

Wie funktionieren eigendlich diese Panels ohne "Anfasser"? Ist das Gnome? Wenn ja, wie muss man das eigendlich konfigurieren? Ich versuch das jetzt schon seid ca. 5 Wochen... ^^


----------



## Mirko D (10. September 2004)

Das sind Desktops! "glaub ich" Ich hab mir die Knoppix Live aus Faulheit 6 Debian Cd's zu installieren mal auf die Festplatte überspielt, und da waren direkt ein paar Desktops dabei! Unter anderem auch welche in der Art die Du meinst! 

Gruß MIrko


----------



## Tim C. (11. September 2004)

Nein, das ganze ist das Starterbar Desklet für gDesklets.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (11. September 2004)

Also das auf meinem letzten Screenshot ist definitiv keine Starterbar. Das sind ganz normale Icons die ich unten ausgerichtet habe.


----------



## snow-master (13. September 2004)

Wie bekomm ich soeviele Startbars unter XP zusammen? ich würde gern alles auf die Seite verlagern ^^ Oder irgendwas anderes was die Icons von ihm entfernt  ausserdem hatte hier irgendjemand nen Desktop wo Computereigenschaften (CPU Belastung, wieviel Ram noch frei is usw.) wo gibets so´n Programm?


----------



## Tim C. (13. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von snow-master _
> *ausserdem hatte hier irgendjemand nen Desktop wo Computereigenschaften (CPU Belastung, wieviel Ram noch frei is usw.) wo gibets so´n Programm? *


Zum Beispiel hier.


----------



## snow-master (13. September 2004)

Hey danke, dafür gibs das Hier ^^


----------



## Mythos007 (25. September 2004)

-- Es lebe der Minimalismus  --


----------



## MasterJM (3. Oktober 2004)

Win2k @ 1152*864


----------



## Helmut Klein (3. Oktober 2004)

1280x1024, fluxbox.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (4. Oktober 2004)




----------



## aTa (4. Oktober 2004)

WinXP @ 1280x1024


----------



## Thorsten Ball (5. Oktober 2004)

Muss ich auch mal wieder, obwohl sich nicht viel verändert hat:


----------



## Hosenwäscher (5. Oktober 2004)

Hier mein Desktop. Sollte eigentlich aufgeräumt sein aber da ich alles draufziehe...
mein Desktop


----------



## Fabian (11. Oktober 2004)

Hier mal mein aktuelles "Bildschirmfoto" vom Notebook:

1280x800 - Gnome auf Ubuntu Linux


----------



## digiTAL (16. Oktober 2004)

ok, dann werde ich hier auch mal mein Desktop präzentieren!

ordnung ist die halbe miete


----------



## Helmut Klein (16. Oktober 2004)

Nach langem hat sich mal wieder was getan bei mir..


----------



## PAK (19. Oktober 2004)

Im Gegensatz zu meinem Zimmer ist mein Desktop aufgeräumt.


----------



## Lenhard (20. Oktober 2004)

das ist mein desktop, seit ca. einem monat...

Mfg Lenny


----------



## PAK (20. Oktober 2004)

Lenhard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> das ist mein desktop, seit ca. einem monat...
> 
> Mfg Lenny



Ich komm da nicht rein, pw-schutz.

Mal abgesehen davon, Pörtschach, da war ich öfter mal im Urlaub. Liegt doch am Wörthersee, oder? Ich war immer oberhalb von Maria Wörth.


----------



## Daniel Toplak (21. Oktober 2004)

So hier mal meiner.
Fedora Core 2 mit KDE 3.3

Gruß Homer


----------



## NetPerformance (24. Oktober 2004)

Hiho.. 

anbei mein HAMMMER Hintergrundbild  

Gruß
Aaron


----------



## randomize (25. Oktober 2004)

*MOO*

Echt der Hammer, great job.


----------



## Lenhard (25. Oktober 2004)

so ich versuchs nochmal, hoffentlich funktioniert es jetzt  






Mfg Lenny

PS: ja pörtschach ist am Wörthersee....


----------



## Systemofadown (25. Oktober 2004)

Also wenn hier alle ihren Senf dazu geben! Dann mach ich das auch mal!

1280*1024 Auflösung! Mit selbstgebauten Wallpaper ^^

Hier klicklen zum 8. Weltwunder 

MFG Das System mit dem M und N Fehler ;-)


----------



## randomize (26. Oktober 2004)

@Lenhard:
Schickes Theme IMHO... Wo gibt es das denn...?  :suspekt:


----------



## Lenhard (26. Oktober 2004)

das theme heißt "DogmaX" man braucht dazu aber den "WindowsBlinds 4.3" (gibts aber gratis zum Runterladen...)

http://www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds/

http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.asp?searchtext=dogmaX&sort=updatedate&order=Descending&library=1

Mfg Lenny


----------



## randomize (26. Oktober 2004)

Cool danke.

Also dieses WindowBlinds scheint wohl besser zu sein als StyleXP wa, wenn's anscheinend MS zertifiziert ist, gell?

Whoa aber da gibbet ja echt böse Skins...


----------



## Lenhard (26. Oktober 2004)

ja kann man wohl sagen...

...der ist auch sehr nett, schau ihn dir mal an 
http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.a...t=updatedate&order=Descending&library=1&OS=on


Mfg Lenny


----------



## randomize (26. Oktober 2004)

Yo nice!


----------



## Samtpfötchen (27. Oktober 2004)

Mein Desktop:
http://free-horses.com/diverses/samt-desktop.jpg
Und nein - es ist nicht mein Notebook  (Habe ein anderes)


----------



## michi_pc (27. Oktober 2004)

Meiner, nichts besonderes ^^


----------



## SilentWarrior (27. Oktober 2004)

Igitt! Was ist das denn? Gefällt dir sowas etwa? *urks*


----------



## michi_pc (27. Oktober 2004)

Ja, ich finde die GANZ Knuffig


----------



## redlama (28. Oktober 2004)

Nichts für Ungut, aber mit den Rändern um die Augen sieht sie aus, als wäre sie auf Drogen, im Entzug oder weiß der Geier was, ...

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## Fabian (28. Oktober 2004)

Das man immer so oberflaechichg sein muss...

Ich find Sie auch dufte!


----------



## Julian Maicher (28. Oktober 2004)

Dufte? Ist wohl geschmackssache, aber in meinen Augen macht sie es nicht mehr lange :x


----------



## SiA_Darkangel (28. Oktober 2004)

So sieht meins aus.


----------



## redlama (28. Oktober 2004)

Besser! 
Die dürfte sich auf meinem Desktop auch aufhalten! ;-) ;-]

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## Bench_B (28. Oktober 2004)

Hi zusammen,

 hab mich mal en bissl im Forum eingelesen und bin dann auf diesen genialen Thread gestoßen:

 Hier mal mein Herbst Desktop:







 Verwendet wurden:

 Photoshop für die Grafiken 
 IconPackager: DragonballZ Theme
 WindowBlinds: System eingefärbt
 WindowFX: Für die Transparenz
 Rainlendar: Aero Skin abgändert
 Samurize: Wetter und Cover
 Winamp: Spirit von StefanKa
 Miranda: Mirandadium


 Ja das sollte es gewesen sein.


----------



## SiA_Darkangel (28. Oktober 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Besser!
> Die dürfte sich auf meinem Desktop auch aufhalten! ;-) ;-]
> 
> redlama :suspekt:




Hehe, da hätte ich wohl keine Freude.


----------



## redlama (28. Oktober 2004)

SiA_Darkangel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hehe, da hätte ich wohl keine Freude.


Oh, ist wohl Deine Freundin?
Oder bist Du selber?
Na wie auch immer, ich sagte ja "dürfte", das setzt ja ein "sie will" voraus!  
Trotzdem, nett ... 

redlama


----------



## SiA_Darkangel (28. Oktober 2004)

jo, sie ist meine freundinn.


----------



## redlama (28. Oktober 2004)

Na gut, dann darf sie ausnahmsweise doch bei Dir bleiben!  
Muss ich halt meine Freundin auf meinem Desktop platzieren oder ch lasse ihn wie er ist!  

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## michi_pc (28. Oktober 2004)

Hm... net Schlecht! Nice nice !


----------



## Jan Seifert (31. Oktober 2004)

Horray!


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (31. Oktober 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nichts für Ungut, aber mit den Rändern um die Augen sieht sie aus, als wäre sie auf Drogen, im Entzug oder weiß der Geier was, ...
> 
> redlama :suspekt:


Wenn du wüsstest wo sie ursprünglich herkommt, wäre Drogenentzug noch das kleinere Übel


----------



## redlama (1. November 2004)

Andreas Gaisbauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du wüsstest wo sie ursprünglich herkommt, wäre Drogenentzug noch das kleinere Übel


Jetzt bin ich neugierig geworden, ...

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (1. November 2004)

redlama hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jetzt bin ich neugierig geworden, ...
> 
> redlama :suspekt:


Such einfach mal nach "Silent Hill 4" ...


----------



## redlama (1. November 2004)

Andreas Gaisbauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Such einfach mal nach "Silent Hill 4" ...


Ja, jetzt weiß ich, was Du meinst! 
Wenn ich es mir nochmal recht überlege, dann sieht sie doch garnicht so schlecht aus(zumindest bei meinem jetzigen Wissensstand)!  

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## Alexander Schuc (2. November 2004)

So, mal wieder meiner. Gnome 2.8 auf Debian Sid (Mehr der weniger Sid, die Gnome Packages sind aus 'Experimental').


----------



## Da Hacker (4. November 2004)

Yo,

ein krasser Thread, da so viele Leute schon etwas gepostet haben, möchte ich nicht hinten anstehen. Ist (eigentlich) nichts besonderes!
*lach* Das Gespräch zwischen redlama und andreas ist vielleicht lustig...

Also, dann habt Ihr hier auch mal meinen:


----------



## Leola13 (4. November 2004)

Hai,

@Da Hacker :

Auf welche Stelle hat sich Anna den bei dir beworben ?   

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Da Hacker (4. November 2004)

@Leola13:

Ähm,... ...Anna ist meine Schwester :-D *lach*!
Sie hat eine Bewerbung geschrieben - sie möchte gerne Tierpflegerin werden und sich um Pferde*kotz* kümmern. Sie lebt halt nicht mehr zuhause und hat hier die Bewerbung geschrieben.

Ciao:
Da' Hacker


----------



## tittli (4. November 2004)

so...hab das ganze mal etwas verfolgt, und jetzt muss ich doch mein wunderbares Bild auch mal zeigen;-)...ändert aber relativ schnell...immer wenn ich ein Foto mit nach Hause bringe, das mir gefällt, ändere ich das...darum sind auch meistens (eigentlich immer) selbstgemachte Bilder drauf.


----------



## Ben Ben (5. November 2004)

Ist der Eisbär ein Tool der WWF?


----------



## Leola13 (5. November 2004)

Hai,

der Eisbär heisst Panda mit Vornamen.  ;-] 

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Nina (6. November 2004)

Hallo,

ich muß es für die Nachwelt festhalten!...SO ordentlich war mein Desktop noch nie! *g* was bin ich stolz 

Und...ja ich hab einen Faible für japanische Rockstars 

Liebe Grüße
Nina


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. November 2004)

Ok Jan - du musst ein Wallpaperpackage machen und zum Download anbieten ^^


----------



## elmyth (11. November 2004)

Nichts besonderes, sieht seit Jahren so ca. aus:


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. November 2004)

neotokyo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und...ja ich hab einen Faible für japanische Rockstars


Und wahrscheinlich auch für andere gute Musik. Wenn ich mir Deine Playlist so anschaue,
ist die ziemlich konform mit der meinigen, zumindest, was solch Interpreten der Elektro-
richtung (VNV, Covenant, Suicide Commando) angeht


----------



## KristophS (11. November 2004)

Naja, eigentlich nur ein Hintergrundbild mit Taskleiste .


----------



## redlama (11. November 2004)

@KristophS: Selbstportrait?  

redlama :suspekt:


----------



## KristophS (11. November 2004)

Wo andere ihre Freundinnen haben, hab ich eben mein Nashorn .


----------



## schiieech (12. November 2004)

Alexander Schuc hat gesagt.:
			
		

>


hast du das hintergrundbild noch irgendwo separat zur hand?

s.


----------



## Bench_B (12. November 2004)

Hier mein neuer


----------



## SilentWarrior (12. November 2004)

This one's mine:


----------



## elmyth (4. Dezember 2004)




----------



## Claudia_aus_NRW (24. Dezember 2004)

Hier mal mein Bildschirm


----------



## Mythos007 (25. Dezember 2004)

Welch ein bezauberndes Hintergrundbild  - Wenn Du Lust und Zeit hast dann
würde ich gerne mal Dein Hintergrundbild live begutachten. Also  bei interesse
ruf an oder schreib mir doch einfach mal eine email an Mythos007@tutorials.de
bis dann dann 

N.S.: Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Claudia_aus_NRW (26. Dezember 2004)

Hmm Unbekannter 

  was soll ich da jetzt nur sagen. Eine Nummer habe ich ja von dir nicht. Wo her du kommst weiß ich ja leider auch nicht. Aber wir könnten doch mal was machen, dass du mich ein wenig beeindrucken kannst oder?

  Das BIld ist so ja nicht schön auf dem Desktop. Kannst du mir denn wenn ich dir das Bild schicke ein schönes Desktop Motiv machen mit ein paar Effekten und so ? Wenn ja dann schreib mir nochmals dann bekommst du eine Mail von mir 

    Lg Claudia

 PS: Hab dich auch schon eine PM geschrieben


----------



## Julian Maicher (26. Dezember 2004)

Hey, das ist keine Kontaktbörse 
Hier mein Desktop (Development) - Meine Workstation (Linux) ist mir gerade abgeschmiert, der Desktop kommt später.


----------



## Claudia_aus_NRW (26. Dezember 2004)

Na ja dein Desktop sieht ja nicht gerade so Toll aus  Das währe mir zu Bund 

 Hmm ich weiß dass es hier keine Single Börse ist aber na ja ein schönes Desktop Hintergrund von mir könnte ich schon mal gebrauchen und gut bin ich leider nicht in Photoshop :-(


----------



## digiTAL (26. Dezember 2004)

so und jetzt kommt mein desktop


----------



## Jan Seifert (29. Dezember 2004)

Mein Arbeitsdesktop (1600x1200 + 1024x768):


----------



## smo da man (31. Dezember 2004)

Will mich auch mal beteiligen. 
Ich hoffe ich verstoße gegen keine Regeln des Forums. 

CLICK MICH


----------



## DrHonigtau (31. Dezember 2004)

Schäm dich....

....Napster und WinMX im Hintergrund laufen zu haben 

ps: iTunes ist besser als Winamp


----------



## Johannes Postler (31. Dezember 2004)

Ich auch mal wieder ...


----------



## Jan Seifert (31. Dezember 2004)

So, und zu Hause:


----------



## hpvw (31. Dezember 2004)

DrHonigtau hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schäm dich....
> 
> ....Napster und WinMX im Hintergrund laufen zu haben


Interessant, dass Du erkennst dass die Programme laufen. Hast Du die Icons etwa schon auf Deinem Rechner gesehen.........


----------



## DrHonigtau (31. Dezember 2004)

Nö.. aber schau dir mal sein Desktopbildchen genauer an. Speziell links unten


----------



## hpvw (31. Dezember 2004)

Der Teufel und seine Großmutter...
Da ist ein WinMX-Icon und mit ein bisschen Spürsinn kann man erkennen, dass im Systray auch ein Icon mit MX beschriftet ist, Ok.
Aber welches Icon ist das von Napster?   

So, nun geh' ich aber feiern, allen einen guten Rutsch

hpvw


----------



## Mirko D (31. Dezember 2004)

So dann mal als Goodie fürs neue Jahr. 

Mein Screen 

Allen noch was gutes fürs neue Jahr. 

Gruß Mirko


----------



## smo da man (1. Januar 2005)

Das MX Zeichen ist schon für WinMX 

Aber das Brillen-männchen-Icon daneben ist für Ventrillo. Ein Voice-Tool.


----------



## Julian Maicher (4. Januar 2005)

Mein aktueller Desktop auf meiner Workstation: http://www.suye.org/desk.png


----------



## RedWing (5. Januar 2005)

suye hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein aktueller Desktop auf meiner Workstation: http://www.suye.org/desk.png



Ah noch ein Fluxbox User, wie nett 

Hier mal mein Aktueller:







Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Philip Kurz (8. Januar 2005)

Hier mein aktueller Desktop. Freue mich schon auf den Film ... dauert aber noch so lange 






Und nochmal in 1024x768


----------



## Mirko D (18. Januar 2005)

Und hier ma wieder mein Screen  

Gruß Mirko


----------



## Alexander Schuc (18. Januar 2005)

Dann auch mal wieder ich.





DE: Gnome 2.8; Gtk, Metacity: Industrial; Icons: QNX RTP;

Und die Applikation im Vordergrund ist n kleines Songtextlookupding von mir =)


----------



## schiieech (18. Januar 2005)

Mirko D hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und hier ma wieder mein Screen
> 
> Gruß Mirko


hübscher hintergrund, haste das bild noch irgendwo separat?

gruß,
s.


----------



## digiTAL (18. Januar 2005)

so, hier mal wieder mein desktop


----------



## da_Dj (27. Januar 2005)

Muss auch mal wieder


----------



## MasterJM (28. Januar 2005)

update:





Win2000


----------



## Claudia_aus_NRW (28. Januar 2005)

*@*_*MasterJM,*

_hey das ist ja mal ein geiler Hintergrund. Sag mal kann ich das Bild mal bekommen? Oder ist das ein ganzen Programm?

_Gruß Claudia
_


----------



## MonoMental (28. Januar 2005)

Hier zwei ältere Desktops, die mittlerweile aber nicht mehr genutzt werden:











LG

der mono


----------



## morph-x (30. Januar 2005)

Und hier ist meiner   



MfG
Marcel


----------



## dastool (1. Februar 2005)

Das is meiner, den ich 1 - 2 mal am Tag zu sehen bekomm, wenn ich mal die Fenster minimieren sollte 

Die wichtigen Programme erreich ich über die Schnellstartleiste...
Was ich noch dazu sagen sollte: Nein, kein Win98/NT/ME/2K
That's XP!
Ohne diesen Grafischen Firlefanz  ;-]


----------



## Precog (2. Februar 2005)

Claudia_aus_NRW hat gesagt.:
			
		

> *@*_*MasterJM,*
> 
> _hey das ist ja mal ein geiler Hintergrund. Sag mal kann ich das Bild mal bekommen? Oder ist das ein ganzen Programm?
> 
> ...




suche einfach mal bei google nach "earth at night"...


----------



## devilrga (2. Februar 2005)

Hi,
 Was ist das eigentlich für ein Programm das immer Kalender etc. anzeigt? Also das was z.B. MasterJM hat.

mfg


----------



## Daniel Toplak (2. Februar 2005)

Hier mal mein neuer:


----------



## chrisbergr (3. Februar 2005)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Louis Royo...


----------



## Thorsten Ball (3. Februar 2005)

Und mich an KDE. Also: Geh weg, Daniel


----------



## Daniel Toplak (3. Februar 2005)

acid.rain hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Erinnert mich irgendwie an Louis Royo...


Richtig erinnert


----------



## Daniel Toplak (3. Februar 2005)

Thorsten Ball hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und mich an KDE. Also: Geh weg, Daniel


Was hast du an KDE auszusetzen?
Ist eine funktionalle, erweiterbare, flexible und weit verbreitete Desktop Umgebung.

Daniel


----------



## Thorsten Ball (3. Februar 2005)

Mit einer doppelten Extraportion Bloat gleich dazu, fein


----------



## Alexander Schuc (3. Februar 2005)

Thorsten Ball hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Und mich an KDE. Also: Geh weg, Daniel




Ist aber ein sehr schickes KDE. =)


----------



## Daniel Toplak (3. Februar 2005)

Thorsten Ball hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mit einer doppelten Extraportion Bloat gleich dazu, fein


Das mag sein, aber ich hab eben alles was ich so brauch (ok evtl. is mal was überflüssig).
Aber ich nutze Linux als 2. Desktop/Multimedia/Programmier-System.
Und wenn ich wollte könnte ich gut und gerne ohne X-Server arbeiten (allerdings kann man da so schwer GUI-Programme bauen und testen).
Wem KDE nicht gefällt oder zu "aufgebläht" ist, der soll hald Gnome/WindowMaker/Fluxbox/CDE oder andere nehmen, das ist ja das tolle an Linux das man frei wählen kann.

Daniel


----------



## Helmut Uwe Steiger (9. Februar 2005)

edit: sorry, bekam 'ne Rüge und mußte das Bild wieder entfernen.


----------



## djphil (10. Februar 2005)

Jetzt muss ich auch meinen Senf dazu geben 
Hier ist meiner (1680*1050 - 16:10 Widescreen )
Ach ja, im Hintergrund mein Lightwave research Status Cue Lichtmischpult!


----------



## Claudia_aus_NRW (11. Februar 2005)

MasterJM hat gesagt.:
			
		

> update:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hallo,

 sag mal woher hast du denn dein Hintergrund und das alles wo so drum rum ist? Das ist ja auch mal was gutes. Kannst du mir das mal sagen?

 Gruß Claudia


----------



## christoph_hro (11. Februar 2005)

Jo, hier ist meiner: Das schöne Rostock 






BtW: Was ist das für ein Programm im letzten Bild; Kalender, SysInfo ... ?


----------



## Alexander Schuc (17. Februar 2005)

Ubuntu Hoary - Gnome 2.9
Theme Digital-Harmony
Wallpaper Face In The Crowd (deviantart)


----------



## kroschka-de (18. Februar 2005)

mein Desktop sieht nicht so atemberaubend aus wie der vorhergehende mit der Welt bei Nacht *g aber da ich eh meistens irgendwelche Fenster maximiert hab, interessiert der Desktop ja weniger *g


----------



## Svenja_Berlin (31. März 2005)

Mein Desktop mal wieder


----------



## th3lc0un7 (25. April 2005)

Hier ist mal mein Desktop...ich mag Ordnung ^_^


----------



## thecamillo (3. Mai 2005)

hi leute, also ich für meinen Teil hab lieber etwas aufgeräumter auf meinem Rechner (Ihr solltet mal meine Wohnung sehn), da würde manch einer schreiend davon laufen!

mein desktop-picture 

cu ich hoffe da picture passt hier rein!


----------



## Alexander Schuc (20. Mai 2005)

So, ich auch mal wieder weil es eine neuerung gibt. 

Screenshot vom Notebook 

*wie immer, klick für groß (~100kb)*


----------



## metty (20. Mai 2005)

Meiner auf der Arbeit: 

http://www.metty.net/shared/images/krams/desktop20050520.jpg


----------



## SilentWarrior (20. Mai 2005)

Watch this … mein Windows-Bildschirm sieht ziemlich langweilig aus (so ein typisches grau-silbernes Trendwhore), den hier zu posten lohnt sich nicht.

… ausserdem mag ich Linux sowieso viel lieber.


----------



## cheergirly1984 (20. Mai 2005)

Hier mal mein Desktop hab das Bild heute gemacht und dann mit Photshop bearbeitet


----------



## liquidbeats (21. Mai 2005)

Hi,

  kniedel sachma wasn das alles fürn Gedöse auf deinem Desktop?
  Sieht Interesannt aus 
  Würde ich mir gerne mal Genauer anschauen 

 Nachtrag:
_Hat sich erledigt, doch nicht so Interesant _



  Gruß


----------



## Daniel Toplak (28. Mai 2005)

Hier mal wieder einer von mir.
Hab bissle mit E17 (Enlightenment Windowmanager) rumgespielt.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## chrisbergr (28. Mai 2005)

*hust*

@ Wallpaper: Hatte Langeweile 

@ Ordnung: Hatte Langeweile nicht produktiv eingesetzt  (Da rechts oben sind 157 Objekte, und jeden Tag werden es mehr.. Aber das ist zu viel um aufzuräumen... Teufelskreis)


----------



## BlackLove2005 (28. Mai 2005)

Guten Abend,

hier mal wieder mein Desktop   

Gruß  BlackLove2005


----------



## Cecile Etter (11. Juli 2005)

windows..na ja.Hab mein Fenster,das ich am Monitor vorbei seh ,echt in Oel gemalt und dann eingescannt.


----------



## Jens B. (13. Juli 2005)

Cecile lol, das spart das vom-Bildschirm-weggucken oder wie? Naja respekt, die Ölzeichnung is gut gelungen (ich kann nur Malen-nach-zahlen mit Ölfarbe...)


----------



## Alexander Schuc (13. Juli 2005)

pflo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Soo hier mal wieder ein aktueller Desktop von mir (ist aber nicht mehr ganz so aktuell):
> 
> Klick



Zugriff verweigert. 
Wäre vielleicht besser wenn du das Bild anhängst.


----------



## Jan Seifert (14. November 2005)

Mein Rechner auf der Arbeit:


----------



## Caliterra (14. Dezember 2005)

Mein Desktop.


----------



## JohannesR (14. Dezember 2005)

Caliterra hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Desktop.


Wieso verwendet man Windows und styled es dann auf Linux um? Wäre es nicht einfacher, einfach direkt ein Linux zu verwenden?


----------



## Caliterra (14. Dezember 2005)

Tja, Linux ist halt nicht für alles gut und die Windowswelt ist doch sehr verbreitet. Die ganzen Spiele sind ja hauptsächlich für Windows ausgelegt und komm jetzt bitte nicht mit Portierungen. Und z.B. MS Office ist für mich nicht ersetztbar durch OpenOffice da die Kompatibilität zu MS Office doch nicht 100% ist.

Dafür läuft mein Notebook mit Ubuntu und mein Server mit Gentoo.
Ausserdem finde ich den ClearLook ganz nett. Und deshalb mache ich mir meine Windowsumgebung halt hübscher.


----------



## JohannesR (14. Dezember 2005)

Caliterra hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ausserdem finde ich den ClearLook ganz nett. Und deshalb mache ich mir meine Windowsumgebung halt hübscher.


Immerhin ca. 100% besser als wenn man versucht sein Linux wie ein Windows aussehen zu lassen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (14. Dezember 2005)

So, meine Wenigkeit mal wieder. Minimalistisch as usual, sowie Hitman-Background ebenfalls as usual.


----------



## schutzgeist (14. Dezember 2005)

Sogar extra noch schnell aufgeräumt..


----------



## Cecile Etter (18. Dezember 2005)

hi Caliterra,
womit kriegt man rechts auf Deinem Desktop diese PC-Infos angezeigt?Ist das irgend ein freewareprog?
mfg cecile


----------



## Cecile Etter (18. Dezember 2005)

vielen Dank Du Nachtvogel


----------



## Chris Kurt (18. Dezember 2005)

.................


----------



## thecamillo (19. Dezember 2005)

Ich hatte irgendwie Probleme ein Bild zu posten das 1000 px breit war also hab ichs kurzerhand gezipt!

Schöne Xmas und schönes Neues

cu thecamillo


----------



## Duddle (19. Dezember 2005)

Naja, etwas unaufgeräumt... aber ich weiss ja wo was liegt 

 Das Hintergrundbild ist übrigens im Original sehr viel hübscher, aber ich brauche nen recht dunklen Monitor, deshalb ist es invertiert.

 Duddle


----------



## Duddle (19. Dezember 2005)

Naja, wie viele andere bin ich oft bis in die späten Abendstunden am Rechner und vergesse allzu oft, meine Schreibtischlampe einzuschalten. Dann ist der Rechner meine einzige Lichtquelle, und dann strengen zu helle Farben die Augen an. Ich werd müde, kann mich weniger konzentrieren, etc. Ihr kennt das Ende vom Lied.

 Jedenfalls starre ich nicht gerne lange Zeit auf grelle Flächen, es ist als ob man ständig in eine Taschenlampe schaut. Vorallendingen bei längeren Texten (Word-Dokumenten) bin ich froh, keinen weißen Hintergrund zu haben, sondern einen leicht bläulichen. Entspannt ungemein.


 Duddle


----------



## SilentWarrior (19. Dezember 2005)

[OT]Duddle: Nette Signatur. [/OT]


----------



## JohannesR (19. Dezember 2005)

Screenshot, 19. Dezember 2005


----------



## der_Jan (19. Dezember 2005)

@Johannes: Was war gleich noch der Sinn eines Desktops? ;-)


----------



## JohannesR (19. Dezember 2005)

KDZ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @Johannes: Was war gleich noch der Sinn eines Desktops? ;-)


Keine Ahnung. Schön aussehen und Platz für diverse Fenster bieten?  Worauf willst du hinaus?


----------



## RedWing (19. Dezember 2005)

Hier mal mein aktueller:
Klick


----------



## suid (19. Dezember 2005)

meiner, ich mags "hell"

desk


----------



## JohannesR (19. Dezember 2005)

suid hat gesagt.:
			
		

> meiner, ich mags "hell"
> 
> desk


Sehr chic, gefällt mir gut...


----------



## tYrEaL (20. Dezember 2005)

Hej Leute!

Jetzt ne dumme Frage:
Wie kriege ich so einen Kalender bei mir auf den Desktop!?

Gruß,
tY


----------



## pflo (20. Dezember 2005)

Hej,
hier die dumme Antwort: Rainlendar 



			
				tYrEaLs Signatur hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Punkrock , Hanf & Bier


Alles zusammen? Wenn das mal gut geht  ;-)


----------



## King Euro (20. Dezember 2005)

Das von suid sieht aber mehr aus wie das Ding von Yahoo.. wie hieß das noch *such* *grübl*.. *such*..*find* *g* hier .. Widgets!
Das kann man auch beliebig mit anderen Dingen erweitern, wie HDD-Space, Lautstärkeanzeige, Wlan-anzeige (wie bei suid (links unten)), und und und...

>RedWing:
Wo hast du dein Hintergrundbild her? Weißt du das zufällig noch? (oder hast du es sogar selbst gemacht?)
Ich finde das richtig schick... will auch *g*


----------



## pflo (20. Dezember 2005)

@King Euro: Stimmt, die Yahoo! Widgets hatte ich vergessen; aber wenn man _nur_ einen Kalender haben möchte, ist Rainlendar doch die bessere Wahl, da musst du nicht extra die gesamte (und nervige) Yahoo! Widget-Engine installieren.


----------



## RedWing (20. Dezember 2005)

> Wo hast du dein Hintergrundbild her? Weißt du das zufällig noch? (oder hast du es sogar selbst gemacht?)
> Ich finde das richtig schick... will auch *g*



Die Seite gibts leider nimmer. 
Aber vielleicht magst du hier ein bisschen stoebern:

http://pixelgirlpresents.com/desktops.php

oder da:
http://wallpaper.deviantart.com/

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## michaelwengert (20. Dezember 2005)

Hier mal meiner im Geschäft: (1280x 1024)


----------



## JohannesR (20. Dezember 2005)

Der Text, den du eingegeben hast, ist zu kurz. Bitte erweitere den Text auf die minimale Länge von 10 Zeichen.


----------



## Caliterra (21. Dezember 2005)

LoL das is ja fast wie http://127.0.0.1/ablage/screenshot02.jpg  :suspekt: .


----------



## pflo (21. Dezember 2005)

Caliterra hat gesagt.:
			
		

> LoL das is ja fast wie http://127.0.0.1/ablage/screenshot02.jpg  :suspekt: .


<ironie>Hey der Link funktioniert ja garnicht!</ironie>


----------



## zioProduct (21. Dezember 2005)

> Hier mal meiner im Geschäft: (1280x 1024)



cs 1.6 im Geschäft oO was arbeitest du denn? ProGa(Y)mor?


----------



## michaelwengert (22. Dezember 2005)

Leider nicht..wär ja auch zu schön......
CS ist eigentlich nur jetzt grad drauf für den 23.12....den letzten Arbeitsrag dieses Jahr


----------



## zioProduct (14. Februar 2006)

Hier mal meiner auf Arbeit, sobald ich zu Hause bin, gibts den auch noch 
PS. Der Thread lebe hoch!


----------



## King Euro (8. März 2006)

Verdammt, bin ich froh dass ich nicht solange arbeiten muss!!


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (9. Juli 2006)

So, hier nun auch mal meine 1600x1200 Spielwiese ;-]


----------



## pflo (9. Juli 2006)

cosmochaosmaker hat gesagt.:
			
		

> So, hier nun auch mal meine 1600x1200 Spielwiese ;-]


Böööööööööh krasse Sache


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Juli 2006)

Da unten rechts bei China der helle Knubbel duerfte sein wo ich bin. Sieht so aus als haett ich mal wieder Licht angelassen.


----------



## Chris B (19. Juli 2006)

Alive thready

Wems auffällt...der Kopf is ein wenig mit Photoshop editiert 

Hmpf.....200Kb beschränkung...zum Glück hat das ding ja nur 199.3 KB


----------



## the incredible Leitman (20. Juli 2006)

WOW, lauter tolle Sachen! 

Sag, weiß jemand zufällig, wo man geile Wallpapers bekommt mit einer Auflösung von 6400 x 1200 Pixel?
Schon viel gesucht, viel gefunden, viel Mist...


----------



## Chris B (20. Juli 2006)

leitman hat gesagt.:
			
		

> WOW, lauter tolle Sachen!
> 
> Sag, weiß jemand zufällig, wo man geile Wallpapers bekommt mit einer Auflösung von 6400 x 1200 Pixel?
> Schon viel gesucht, viel gefunden, viel Mist...



Du hast also 4 Monitore nebeneinander?


----------



## the incredible Leitman (20. Juli 2006)

Chris B hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Du hast also 4 Monitore nebeneinander?



na logo 
sowas brauch man halt einfach *gg*

Ich sag dir, beim gamen rockt das alles weg
Würd ja gern nen Screenshot posten, aber zu groß (3,8MB)


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (20. Juli 2006)

@leitman: Will sehen! PhotoShop->Für Web Speichern. Das ist zu schaffen...


----------



## vault-tec (20. Juli 2006)

Sodele... Mein aktueller Desktop am Geschäftsrechner. 
(Das Bild ist übrigens ein Matte Painting von Daniel Kvasznicza aus Österreich. Siehe hierzu auch seinen Beitrag in diesem Forum)

Gruß, Niko


----------



## Klon (20. Juli 2006)

Laptop, 1280x800





Schiebe bei Zeiten mal den Ubuntu Shot hinterher.


----------



## the incredible Leitman (20. Juli 2006)

Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> @leitman: Will sehen! PhotoShop->Für Web Speichern. Das ist zu schaffen...


hab kein Photoshop 
gibts da nicht noch eine Möglichkeit?
(Wallpaper hat komprimiert als .rar ca.1MB)


----------



## Lukasz (20. Juli 2006)

Mein Desktop ist ständig und vollständig schwarz. Das schohnt den Speicher und den Bildschirm. Unordnung habe ich auf dem Desktop leider oft, da ich ihn als eine Art Zwischenablage sehe. Doch ich habe mir eine kleine Bat Datei geschireben, welches je nach Dateityp den Desktop frei sortiert.


----------



## MArc (20. Juli 2006)

Hier mal mein Desktop auf der Arbeit
2560 x 1024

http://www.phpforwebuse.de/marc/pub/pics/desktop.JPG


MArc


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (20. Juli 2006)

Lukasz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Desktop ist ständig und vollständig schwarz. Das schohnt den Speicher und den Bildschirm. Unordnung habe ich auf dem Desktop leider oft, da ich ihn als eine Art Zwischenablage sehe. Doch ich habe mir eine kleine Bat Datei geschireben, welches je nach Dateityp den Desktop frei sortiert.


Also wenn ich arbeite, seh ich eh nichts von meinem [post=1298320]Wallpaper[/post]. 
Was macht denn überhaupt ein Wallpaper heutzutage noch an Speicher aus? 

@leitman: Hast ne HP oder ftp space? Dann lad es doch dort hoch und poste den Link.


----------



## the incredible Leitman (20. Juli 2006)

Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hast ne HP oder ftp space? Dann lad es doch dort hoch und poste den Link.


Ne, leider ur nicht 
Aber ich werd schaun, hab viele Freunde *gg*

Meld mich wieder 

mfG


----------



## the incredible Leitman (20. Juli 2006)

So, zuhause... puh

poste gleich mal von meinen Pcs 

PS: mein 4Monitor Pic hat Tobias K auf seinem Server... http://umbrasaxum.de/bilder/ScSh.JPG
aber ist nicht spektakulär, wie gesagt, ich bin seit ewig und 3 Tagen auf der Suche nach einem anständigen Wallpaper
Help pls (6400 x 1200, schöne Frauen erwünscht *gg*)


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (21. Juli 2006)

Also dein großes Wallpaper ist ja mal der Wahnsinn 
Ohh, mann Da muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal selber ransetzen und mir auch eins machen. 
Die Idee mit dem Raumschiff ist auf jeden Fall krass.
Ich glaube mich auch an den Film zu erinnern, in dem es mal zu sehen war. 
Der bei mir auf Arbeit sieht übrigens fast genau so wie der bei mir @home aus (Hab da 2 Bildschirme):

P.S.: Der Thread lebe HOCH! Postet ja alle eure geilsten Desktopscreens! Sport Frei!


----------



## the incredible Leitman (21. Juli 2006)

Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Da muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal selber ransetzen und mir auch eins machen.


Mir auch, mir auch  *gg* *habenwollen*

Womit erstellt ihr eigentlich Bilder? (oder soll ich darüber einen eigenen Thread aufmachen...oder gibts da schon einen  )
Ich bin immer noch Paint Master! 
Hab kurz mir C4D gearbeitet, aber hatte dann kaum Zeit mit damit auseinanderzusetzen und darum => WTF?


----------



## Chris B (21. Juli 2006)

Z.Z. mit Fireworks MX 2004, bald mitm 8er, wenn ich meine Schulbescheinigung gefunden hab(Geilste Software für Webprogammieren/Design für 100Euroletten )

Demnächst werd ich mal mit Blender anfangen um nich immer die 30Tage trial vom C4D neu installieren zu müssen


----------



## Iceripper (25. Juli 2006)

Schön aufgeräumt so wie es sein muss....


----------



## Muster Max (31. August 2006)

-| Unterwasserszene |-


----------



## digiTAL (31. August 2006)

Hey Ho,
hier mal mein aufgeräumtes Spielzimmer *lol


----------



## Iceripper (1. September 2006)

So,

ich wollt nur ma noch mein Notebook Desktop posten.
Nix drauf, aber dank Spotlight und dem Dock reicht es


----------



## zeromancer (16. Februar 2007)

http://mardou.dyndns.org/Privat/hom...rien_screenshots_mein_desktop.html?Open&lang=


----------



## Jan Seifert (17. Februar 2007)

1280x1024 skalliert auf 800x640


----------



## digiTAL (17. Februar 2007)

Hier ist mein ultimativer Background 

http://chrizhome.ch.funpic.de/forum/tutorials/tutorials_desktop_2007_02_17.jpg


Mfg chriZ


----------



## the incredible Leitman (17. Februar 2007)

*rofl* DAS is aber mal sehr geil ^^

Hier, Background von meinem Laptop Schatzi


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Februar 2007)

Hier mal meine 4 Desktops.

Das ist uebrigens nicht der mittlerweile so beliebte Beryl, sondern der gute, alte 3DDesktop.


----------



## hackgod (1. April 2007)

Soo, hier mal meiner und ausnahmsweise auch mal aufgeräumt


----------



## Christian Kusmanow (2. April 2007)

digiTAL hat gesagt.:


> Hier ist mein ultimativer Background
> 
> http://chrizhome.ch.funpic.de/forum/tutorials/tutorials_desktop_2007_02_17.jpg
> 
> ...


Würdest Du den Screen Shot bitte ins Forum laden, damit das schöne Bild nicht irgend wann verschwunden ist. 

@leitman: Bekommt dein Laptop jetzt auch noch Kosenamen?  Hast wohl im Moment mehr mit ihm zu tun, wa...? ;-]


----------



## the incredible Leitman (2. April 2007)

Christian Kusmanow hat gesagt.:


> @leitman: Bekommt dein Laptop jetzt auch noch Kosenamen?


Sicher ^^
Und jeden Abend einen Gutenacht kuss vorm schlafen gehn 

Es sind halt doch matterielle Dinge im Leben, die mir viel bedeuten


----------



## MasterJM (6. September 2007)

Mal wieder ein Update von mir....
meine Windows 2000 Workstation:


----------



## zeromancer (7. September 2007)

digiTAL hat gesagt.:


> Hey Ho,
> hier mal mein aufgeräumtes Spielzimmer *lol



Wallpaper plz


----------



## Navy (7. September 2007)

Hier mal meine Desktops auf dem XServer, wenn ich ihn verwenden.


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (18. Juli 2008)

Hier der Desktop von meinem Liebling 
Aufgeräumt hoch keine Ahnung was 
Nur der doofe Papierkorb nervt... ist aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt unter Winamp gewesen.


----------



## Ex1tus (31. Juli 2008)

So, hier ist einer von zweien.


----------

